# Ma voi credete in Dio?



## passante (21 Dicembre 2012)

me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo. 


voi credete in dio?


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono sicuro che qualche Essere c'è poi chiamalo come vuoi, ma non riesco a credere che tutto quello che vediamo non sia stato creato da qualcuno. A me piace pensare questo, mi piace crederci.


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Dicembre 2012)

Direi di no,
anche se capisco come la fede possa aiutare le persone nei momenti di difficoltà più buia.

Credo che molte cose ci sfuggano;
Che la Terra, la sua fisica, la sua dinamica nell'universo, sia molto più complessa di quello che finora abbiamo capito.

Credo che l'umanità abbia bisogno di un appiglio al quale rivolgersi.

Che esso sia Dio, la conoscenza o qualsivoglia altra cosa... forse poco importa.

Alcune teorie dicono che le religioni servano solo a controllare le masse, a convogliare l'opinione pubblica dove si vuole, o verso pensieri comunemente accettati.

Forse la religione serve a regolamentare più delle leggi comportamenti che socialmente potrebbero essere rischiosi,
o poco consoni, o eccessivamente costosi - si pensi alla promiscuità sessuale.

O forse, più semplicemente, si vuole evitare che le persone si facciano troppe domande.

La fede alla fine è il credere a dogmi di cui spesso non si hanno le risposte.

Se c'è un Dio seduto su uno scranno dorato e che probabilmente mi fulminerà quando leggerà questo post?
Forse.

Ma se c'è guardando il nostro mondo, probabilmente è girato dall'altra parte.

Da un bel pò di tempo direi.


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

è un'argomento molto complesso. 
In Dio come creatore si, nei modi in cui a volte lo "descrive" la chiesa e in alcune figure della stessa, no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io non posso dire di credere. Ho un sospetto.


----------



## Arianna (21 Dicembre 2012)

No.
Credo nell'intelligenza e nell'umanità.
Credo che le religioni e i loro dei abbiano provocato la maggior parte di guerre e di morti nel corso della storia. 
Credo che ci siano, nonostante tutto, figure di religiosi che hanno incarnato quell'intelligenza e quell'umanità.
L'unico peccato: che non esista una vita eterna.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

No


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2012)

no, perché dovrei?
però mi spiace non avere questo tipo di conforto e consolazione


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è un'argomento molto complesso.
> In Dio come creatore si, nei modi in cui a volte lo "descrive" la chiesa e in alcune figure della stessa, no.


Non c'entra la chiesa o come lo descrivono le altre religioni. Io non parlo di quello che gli uomini gli mettono in bocca scrivendo libri sacri. Io parlo di un Essere superiore che non va pregato per vincere alla lotteria o per guarire da una malattia. Quella che è la mia idea di Dio è di un essere che potrebbe aver creato l'inizio di tutto, poi c'è stata l'evoluzione e quello che facciamo noi uomini non gli interessa gran che...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2012)

Mai posta il problema...

anche se non nego che in  un mometo di estrema disperazione mi sono rivolta a un qualcosa che sapevo consciamente che non sarebbe servito a nulla ,ma cercavo un qualcosa che avesse potuto darmi anche solo una minuscola speranza...
Una minuscola speranza che poi pian pianino sfumava con il passare dei giorni ...

MI sono rivolta a chi pensavo essere "un dio " nel senso che potesse dare la salvezza ,mi sono fatta sfruttare da ipotetici maghi o salvatori terreni ,ma non è servito a nulla ...
Comunque poi alla fine è successo un fatto stranissimo e inspiegabile che mi ha fatto capire cosa è la fede ma non c'entra nulla n'e con dio n'e con nessuna religione è qualcosa che hai dentro e che di dà la forza di continuare e andare avanti pur sapendo che i fatti non cambiano...


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai posta il problema...
> 
> anche se non nego che in  un mometo di estrema disperazione mi sono rivolta a un qualcosa che sapevo consciamente che non sarebbe servito a nulla ,ma cercavo un qualcosa che avesse potuto darmi anche solo una minuscola speranza...
> Una minuscola speranza che poi pian pianino sfumava con il passare dei giorni ...
> ...


Se ci sono i maghi significa che qualcuno li paga e questo mi fa pensare che l'essere umano ha da sempre avuto bisogno di sapere che c'è un dio da qualche parte. E' chiaro che i maghi sono solo ciarlatani, la vera forza è dentro di noi, spesso non ce ne accorgiamo di quanta ne abbiamo!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se ci sono i maghi significa che qualcuno li paga e questo mi fa pensare che l'essere umano ha da sempre avuto bisogno di sapere che c'è un dio da qualche parte. E' chiaro che i maghi sono solo ciarlatani, la vera forza è dentro di noi, spesso non ce ne accorgiamo di quanta ne abbiamo!



Non so che dire se non che sono stata stupida ...
Ho fatto cose che mai mi sarei aspettata di fare spendendo soldi e credendo in qualcosa che avesse potuto cambiare le cose ...
Quando sei nella disperazione più totale arrivi a credere a tutto ...l'ho provato sulla mia pelle ...
e di solito sono una persona molto razionale e non credo in cose non dimostrabili ....


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Non ti dare della stupida, se è per questo ci sono andato pure io anni fa, ma ero in un momento difficile e sapevo bene che nessuno ha poteri magici. E' stata comunque una bella esperienza: i maghi sono persone che hanno uno spirito di osservazione pazzesco, quel tizio mi ha affascinato! Diciamo che mi è servito a stare meglio perchè mi sono accorto di cose che da solo non ci arrivavo a capire. Comunque ritorna il discorso che l'uomo ha bisogno di un dio a cui "appoggiarsi".


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


In Dio si, nell'esternazione di tantissime cose che la chiesa con i suoi pastori predica male, no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando sei nella disperazione più totale arrivi a credere a tutto ...l'ho provato sulla mia pelle ...


Sì. Speri e ti illudi di quella speranza. Non ti dare della stupida. Non poter fare nulla è inaccettabile nella disperazione...


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> voi credete in dio?


Sì.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Speri e ti illudi di quella speranza. Non ti dare della stupida. Non poter fare nulla è inaccettabile nella disperazione...



cadi a pennelloauguri:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cadi a pennelloView attachment 6150auguri:mrgreen:


ARGH!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In Dio si, nell'esternazione di tantissime cose che la chiesa con i suoi pastori predica male, no.



ma perchè continui a copiare. questa volta dirò alla maestra di metterti in punizione.


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ARGH!
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 6151:mrgreen:


ma allora ce l'avete con me...:blu:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma perchè continui a copiare. questa volta dirò alla maestra di metterti in punizione.


Hai scritto la stessa cosa mia ?


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


E' una di quelle domande per rispondere alle quali si dovrebbe dare come tempo massimo "tutta la vita" .... Buon natale


----------



## Ultimo (21 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> E' una di quelle domande per rispondere alle quali si dovrebbe dare come tempo massimo "tutta la vita" .... Buon natale



Direi che forse la vita si deve dare nel senso vero del termine, perchè è alla morte che avremo la risposta. 

Wuauu che bella atmosfera....


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?



si.
Ma mi fermo a Dio.
Il resto per me è fuffa


----------



## passante (23 Dicembre 2012)

io penso che la fede cristiana sia bellissima, e che valga la pena conoscerla e farsi venire qualche dubbio e qualche domanda.  tanti auguri di buon natale a tutti voi, qualunque significato abbia per voi questo giorno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


non credo nel dio di una delle qualunque chiese del mondo. ma so che vi sia qualcosa che ha architettato tutto questo e che comunque sia totalmente inafferrabile.

di conseguenza ci sta benissimo il Natale e la Pasqua e pure chiamarla "Santa", perché nel concetto dell'inconcepibile superiorità tutto questo ha nessuna importanza, se non per noi, costretti a dare un senso alla vita che ci è stato concessa.

e nel contempo è pure concessa di non festeggiare per nulla e farci delle gran polemiche sulla legittimità delle feste, che comunque vorrei ricordare, sono di origini ben diverse che da quel che crediamo. natale è una festa dei celti per il giorno più corto dell'anno e la chiesa cattolica ha dovuto collocare il giorno di nascita di Gesù in quella data, altrimenti sarebbe rimasta la festa "pagana".


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non credo nel dio di una delle qualunque chiese del mondo. ma so che vi sia qualcosa che ha architettato tutto questo e che comunque sia totalmente inafferrabile.
> 
> di conseguenza ci sta benissimo il Natale e la Pasqua e pure chiamarla "Santa", perché nel concetto dell'inconcepibile superiorità tutto questo ha nessuna importanza, se non per noi, costretti a dare un senso alla vita che ci è stato concessa.
> 
> e nel contempo è pure concessa di non festeggiare per nulla e farci delle gran polemiche sulla legittimità delle feste, che comunque vorrei ricordare, sono di origini ben diverse che da quel che crediamo. natale è una festa dei celti per il giorno più corto dell'anno e la chiesa cattolica ha dovuto collocare il giorno di nascita di Gesù in quella data, altrimenti sarebbe rimasta la festa "pagana".


Verissimo.
Proprio sai, in etnomusicologia ho studiato il ciclo popolare dell'anno.
Dove appunto cose sacre e pagane da sempre convivono e si motivano l'una con l'altra no?

Insomma Martedì grasso, esiste perchè esiste mercoledì delle ceneri no?

Insomma credere o non credere...
Ma secondo me è così.
Dentro di noi c'è un germe dello spirito divino...( ovvio in Lothar è amplificato dal san giovese che è vino che produce spirito di vino).

Mi piace il concetto biblico che sappiamo essere sempre metaforico e simbolico.
L'uomo è immagine e somiglianza di dio.

Poi secondo me c'è Platone con il mondo delle idee.

Non sappiamo come ma tutti noi abbiamo una coscienza del bene e del male.

Ecco che in noi coabitano germi di Abele e di Caino.

In un mondo in cui tutti ci vediamo Abeli e vediamo Caini gli altri no?

Ma ogni popolo, anche il più invornito e tribale, ha coltivato la dimensione metafisica e trascendentale, spirituale, animistica ecc..ecc.ecc...

Da dove nascono le religioni dell'umanità?

Osserviamo che so, il fascino che ha esercitato il cielo negli uomini, gli astri....

Ma se smetto con il Dio cristiano, pardio, me volgo agli dei pagani dei greci...
E sarò un nano fliakes...

Devoto di Priapo...pardio...di Bacco e Venere...

Ma sull'amore mi viene sta frase qui che non so se sia di Cristo.

Se non ami il fratello che vedi
come puoi amare Dio che non vedi?

Poi qualcuno sa perchè la nascita di Cristo è stata messa a fulcro del calendario?

Ehi per i cinesi mica siamo nel 2012 eh?
E neanche per i musulmani no?

E l'era del conte quando inizia qua dentro?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io penso che la fede cristiana sia bellissima, e che valga la pena conoscerla e farsi venire qualche dubbio e qualche domanda.  tanti auguri di buon natale a tutti voi, qualunque significato abbia per voi questo giorno.


Sai che farei se fossi in te?
Così per passatempo mi leggerei un manuale di storia delle religioni no?
Più ti penso più mi viene in mente Mahler.
Mahler era ebreo, ma poi si convertì al cattolicesimo per convenienza no?
Non stava bene che un ebreo fosse il direttore stabile dell'orchestra del teatro di Vienna eh?
GLi asburgo furono sempre cattolicissimi, come gli Aragona no?

Ecco la moglie di Mahler era cattolica e lui appunto a Natale friggeva e sbattolava no?
Per gli ebrei Natale non è ancora venuto...perchè sono ancora là che attendono il vero Messia.

Dicono che la fine del mondo avverrà quando gli ebrei si convertiranno al cristianesimo...

QUindi campa cavallo no?

Oppure leggiti il vangelo no?
Lasci stare quello di Giovanni che è filosofico, e leggi i tre sinottici...Matteo, Luca, Marco.

Insomma dentro ci sono massime molto acconce ad ogni bisogna eh?


----------



## babsi (23 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?



No.
Atea.
E' stato facile per me, perché crescendo in un ambiente in cui non si crede già di tuo diventi molto razionale, critico e slegato da ogni condizionamento superstizioso. Se poi ci aggiungi un ambiente culturale in cui però si discuteva sempre di religione, Chiesa, di Bibbia e argomenti sui generis, allora la frittata è fatta. E' impossibile che diventi credente se già ci nasci che non lo sei, ci cresci e per di più parlandone e discutendone col mondo esterno ti rendi conto di quanto orrore c'è in giro, di quante false speranze la chiesa da, di quanto è fragile l'uomo che ha sempre bisogno di aggrapparsi a qualcosa di superiore per sperare e sentirsi protetto e cullato, anche nelle situazioni più difficile e disperate; e vedi i bambini che muoiono di fame e il Papa coperto d'oro che però predica la generosità e ti chiedi perché non si vende una delle sue scarpette così sfama qualche migliaia di persone con la sua sola ciabattina d'oro, e ti cominci a dire che c'è qualcosa che non va; e poi da piccolo ti muore un parente e la maestrina di religione di dice "non ti preoccupare piccola, se l'è portato con sé il signore, ora è in un posto migliore" e tu sei distrutto dentro e vorresti spaccare tutto per quelle cazzate con cui infarciscono il cervello della gente; e vedi il mondo che muore e si autodistrugge e la cattiveria umana in tutte le sue forme e poi ti chiedi come fa la gente a credere, perché se credesse davvero, come puoi pensare di avere un Dio così sadico da permettere tutto ciò?
Oppure credi solo a metà sei religioso ma non credi nella chiesa come istituzione, ormai va di moda non crederci più, tutti a dire "si credo ma non nella chiesa", ah si certo ok, poi però se vai in Chiesa ti fai il segno della croce, e se tolgono il crocefisso ti incazzi e c'è chi si fa chilometri e ore di attesa per vedere un uomo che si affaccia da una finestra e dice due parole sulla vita e sul mondo e poi torna dentro e i problemi stanno ancora lì, però intanto lui ha parlato, veneriamolo, adoriamolo, massì dai.

No mi spiace, troppe cose negative, troppe tutte insieme, non si salva niente proprio, non ce la faccio è più forte di me.
Io sono super contenta di essere atea, orgogliosa di esserlo, di essere cresciuta così, di non avere il cervello infarcito dai mille condizionamenti mentali, dalle illusioni, dalla speranze e da quelle che io ovviamente credo appigli e basta.
Poi rispetto chi crede, chi lo fa sul serio, chi lo fa col cuore, lo rispetto anche se per me si illude, ma rimane solo un mio pensiero, e ho la decenza di non farlo pesare alla gente, come la gente però dovrebbe non farlo pesare a me, quando invece mi son sempre vista etichettare e giudicare, e specie da piccola, e assicuro che non è simpatico sentirsi osservata come un'aliena, come una cattiva, quando invece mi sento e sono dieci volte meglio di un buon cristiano bigotto e moralizzatore che per la maggiore predica bene e razzola male.
ecco qua.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> chi lo fa col cuore, lo rispetto anche se per me si illude, ma rimane solo un mio pensiero.


Chi crede con il cuore.
Ecco lì.
Proprio lì.
E' una faccenda di cuore e non di testa o di cultura.
Una faccenda di cuore.


----------



## passante (23 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi crede con il cuore.
> Ecco lì.
> Proprio lì.
> E' una faccenda di cuore e non di testa o di cultura.
> Una faccenda di cuore.


penso proprio che sia così.
(non ho capito il paragone con mahler).


----------



## fruitbasket (24 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


E' lui che non crede in me!

Risposte sciocche a parte no e la sua non esistenza trovo estremamente consolatoria.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


Assolutamente no. Non credo esista un essere superiore che ci guardi e giudichi e con tutta onestà, esistesse, vorrei farci due chiacchere visto che dovrebbe essere proprio un essere ignobile...

Evito di commentare il discorso sulla Chiesa che sennò mi inalbero.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi crede con il cuore.
> Ecco lì.
> Proprio lì.
> E' una faccenda di cuore e non di testa o di cultura.
> Una faccenda di cuore.


Già..
Il mio è taoista.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> penso proprio che sia così.
> (non ho capito il paragone con mahler).


Mahler era a "disagio" con sua moglie, quando vedeva lei festeggiare il Natale no?
Vedi gli ebrei hanno un mondo parallelo: il loro.
Distinguono il mondo in tutto ciò che è ebreo e tutto ciò che non lo è.
Noi abbiamo la Domenica come giorno del Signore.
Loro il Sabato.
E pensa che i più tradizionalisti, abitano attorno alle sinagoghe.
Il sabato è vietata ogni forma di lavoro, e non puoi fare più di 150 passi.

Vediamo altro esempio.
Io sono cristiano.
Bon mettiamo che il giorno di Natale sia in Iran, o in Cina.
Capisci che è già dura, quel giorno, trovare una chiesa cattolica per la Messa di Natale no?

Quando fui in Giappone, mi ritrovai in un paese in cui un cattolico era la minoranza di una minoranza no?

Ma i Giappi non perseguitano...
In El Salvador, è già pericoloso dire Reverendo Padre, o Don...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Già..
> Il mio è taoista.


Eh ma tu sei un' illuminata, no?

Insomma qualsiasi fede, a mio avviso è importante.

Ragazzi tutte le grandi religioni esaltano l'uomo.

E vediamo bene che alienazione ha l'uomo in posti senza religione.

Quanto vale la vita di un uomo in CIna?

Andate a vedere e poi mi dite.

In Albania?

In tutti i posti del mondo dove si sono insediate ideologie materialiste, l'uomo non è più persona, ma ameba.

Andate a vedere.

Ohi, in Cina un operaio non si ferma mai.
Perde le mani sotto una pressa?
No problem domani mettiamo un altro alla pressa.

Andate a vedere...


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?


no


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non posso dire di credere. Ho un sospetto.


Idem, non lo so...a volte penso di crederci quando mi conviene...


----------



## babsi (24 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Non credo esista un essere superiore che ci guardi e giudichi e con tutta onestà, esistesse, vorrei farci due chiacchere visto che dovrebbe essere proprio un essere ignobile...
> 
> Evito di commentare il discorso sulla Chiesa che sennò mi inalbero.


ahaha
hai espresso esattamente il mio identico pensiero sintetizzandolo in due righe
no scusa, è che sta cosa m'ha fatto ride


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2012)

Torno ora dalla Messa di Natale.
Conclusa con l'Alleluia di Handel e applausi for di misura al nostro coro.

Ma io mi chiedo.

Ma se non si crede in Dio, come mai la notte di Natale la chiesa è stracolma di persone che non si vedono mai in chiesa?

Pare come di assistere ad una forma rituale di rispetto verso l'evento storico nascita di Cristo.

Mai vista tante persone in chiesa, come quest'anno.

Che sia la crisi?


----------



## Duchessa (25 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Torno ora dalla Messa di Natale.
> Conclusa con l'Alleluia di Handel e applausi for di misura al nostro coro.
> 
> Ma io mi chiedo.
> ...


Tante cose.. Perchè "si fa", perchè fa "atmosfera", perchè si ascolta buona musica, perchè ci sono tante luci, perchè "il rituale" in fondo piace alla gente. Il rituale è calma, cura, poesia.. ciò che fuori, nel mondo, non c'è.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Tante cose.. Perchè "si fa", perchè fa "atmosfera", perchè si ascolta buona musica, perchè ci sono tante luci, perchè "il rituale" in fondo piace alla gente. Il rituale è calma, cura, poesia.. ciò che fuori, nel mondo, non c'è.


L'organista suona le pastorali....

[video=youtube;0E358mieWgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E358mieWgk[/video]

Ok si bislacco come 12/8...ma insomma...ok...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2012)

Speta pì giusto così....

[video=youtube;wk0PklROzL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk0PklROzL8[/video]

Ostia scapo a sonare...sta roba qua...


----------



## passante (27 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mahler era a "disagio" con sua moglie, quando vedeva lei festeggiare il Natale no?
> Vedi gli ebrei hanno un mondo parallelo: il loro.
> Distinguono il mondo in tutto ciò che è ebreo e tutto ciò che non lo è.
> Noi abbiamo la Domenica come giorno del Signore.
> ...


io non sono a disagio con i credenti (credibili) sono incuriosito. mi piacciono.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non sono a disagio con i credenti (credibili) sono incuriosito. mi piacciono.


Allora è un mondo vastissimo e variegato.
Sai ci sono tre cose che neppure Dio sa:
Quanti e quali sono gli ordini religiosi femminili
Cosa pensano i gesuiti
Quanti soldi ha l'opusdei.

Detto ciò abbiamo il grande calderone dei Cristiani no?
Divisi in tanti sottogruppi: Cattolici, Protestanti, Ortodossi ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc...

I testimoni di Geova non c'entrano, perchè i cristiani tengono alla sampdoria.

Il mondo cattolico poi non è un blocco unico eh?
Si divide in un sacco di rivoli sempre in competizione e rivalità tra di loro.

Pensa neanche San Francesco riuscì a creare un ordine unico.
Ben presto i suoi frati si divisero in Conventuali, Minori e Cappuccini.

Poi ci sono i frati di quart'ordine: i minimi.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non sono a disagio con i credenti (credibili) sono incuriosito. mi piacciono.


che poi essere credente cosa significa ?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che poi essere credente cosa significa ?


Per me è la capacità o la possibilità 
data all'uomo
di volgere gli occhi al cielo

e dirsi
troppo poco
se la vita è solo questo

Essere credenti per me 
è come immaginare 
le cose che non si scompongono più nel tempo spazio

Ma che sono eterne...

Credere è come cercare di immaginarsi che cosa ci possa essere oltre l'universo
O Chiedersi cosa c'era prima del tempo?

Credere
aiuta

a relativizzare tutto quanto è umano.

E' come avere una speranza che non delude
Un'attesa

Del resto l'uomo per sua natura è credulone no?

Ha un enormissima capacità a persuadere sè stesso

Un'enormissima capacità a credere a idee palesemente false

Ma ha le proprie buone ragioni per credervi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> ahaha
> hai espresso esattamente il mio identico pensiero sintetizzandolo in due righe
> no scusa, è che sta cosa m'ha fatto ride


lieto di averti regalato un sorriso.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2012)

No.
Ma lui crede in me.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?



Non lo so.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.
> Ma lui crede in me.



ocio se gli viene voglia di riorganizzare una bella crocifissione!:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.
> Ma lui crede in me.


come dargli torto


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ocio se gli viene voglia di riorganizzare una bella crocifissione!:singleeye:


Naaah 

Il Grande Spirito delle Praterie Manitù ed Io al massimo ci facciamo qualche pipata  col calumet insieme  Quali crocifissioni 

Siamo tipi semplici.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che poi essere credente cosa significa ?


essere credente significa non sapere.

la religione impone poi che non si venga mai a sapere. ma questo è un'altra storia. e purtroppo poco bella.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> essere credente significa non sapere.
> 
> la religione impone poi che non si venga mai a sapere. ma questo è un'altra storia. e purtroppo poco bella.


Ma non sapere cosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sapere cosa?


sapere la verità. la religione non permette di raggiungere mezza o piena consapevolezza della fede, perché sapendo non si deve più fare finta di sapere "un giorno". semplicemente si sa e si ride magari degli sforzi di chi ci sta provando, ma solo con mezza convinzione. perché ovviamente la religione non ti incoraggia. il motivo? se più gente sapesse, il potere è finito.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> essere credente significa non sapere.
> 
> la religione impone poi che non si venga mai a sapere. ma questo è un'altra storia. e purtroppo poco bella.



Sai delle cose che noi umani non sappiamo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai delle cose che noi umani non sappiamo?


io so molte cose e fra di questi so che ognuno di noi sa, ma non ci crede


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sapere la verità. la religione non permette di raggiungere mezza o piena consapevolezza della fede, perché sapendo non si deve più fare finta di sapere "un giorno". semplicemente si sa e si ride magari degli sforzi di chi ci sta provando, ma solo con mezza convinzione. perché ovviamente la religione non ti incoraggia. il motivo? se più gente sapesse, il potere è finito.


Tu stai confuso forte, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sapere la verità. la religione non permette di raggiungere mezza o piena consapevolezza della fede, perché sapendo non si deve più fare finta di sapere "un giorno". semplicemente si sa e si ride magari degli sforzi di chi ci sta provando, ma solo con mezza convinzione. perché ovviamente la religione non ti incoraggia. il motivo? *se più gente sapesse, il potere è finito*.


un po' come quel cacchio di sistema di moderazione


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu stai confuso forte, lasciatelo dire.


tu continua a credere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' come quel cacchio di sistema di moderazione


pure tu continua a credere


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> pure tu continua a credere


giammai, nel mio profilo ho issato la bandierina della dissidente!
:mili:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tu continua a credere


Alla meglio credo che mi potrei definire agnostico. Ciò non toglie che fai una confusione tale tra fede, verità e quant'altro che forse è meglio non parlarne.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io so molte cose e fra di questi so che ognuno di noi sa, ma non ci crede




Mmmm ....interessante!!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.
> Ma lui crede in me.



tornato!


:festa:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No.
> Ma lui crede in me.


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Simy (28 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Ma voi credete in Dio?*



Tubarao ha detto:


> No.
> Ma lui crede in me.


Bentornato


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo. siccome mo' si festeggia il natale, che è la festa di un dio che si fa vicino, siccome molte delle persone a me più care (incluso il mio compagno e la mia famiglia) sono credenti, siccome io a un certo punto ho detto, basta non credo a niente, e siccome - invece - ho un dubbio, Il dubbio. siccome il dubbio è più che un dubbio, me lo chiedevo.
> 
> 
> voi credete in dio?



nonostante i miei sforzi, non ci credo.

se fossi credente ti direi che sono stata miracolata, non essendolo credo di essere stata fortunata ad incontrare ottimi medici.

eppure..puo' anche accadere che entri in una chiesa a pregare, il silenzio di quelle mura mi piace molto...ma poi me ne vado triste, perchè temo di averlo preso in giro...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla meglio credo che mi potrei definire agnostico. Ciò non toglie che fai una confusione tale tra fede, verità e quant'altro che forse è meglio non parlarne.


Dal tuo punto di vista la confusione è evidentissima, perché i valori della vita sono concreti in modo diverso dal mio punto di vedere. Non sono assolutamente ignorante in materia, perché essere credente e quindi avere una fede è una delle caratteristiche che unisce l'umanità fino al patatrac. Non importa in cosa credi, ma se credi in qualcosa (e anche quando non credi), è il tuo Alfa e Omega della vita, ossia qualcosa in cui hai massima fiducia, al di là quanto possa essere materiale, virtuale o spirituale. Questa è la fede.

Quando scopri delle verità universali, chi è tutore della fede, non ti permette cambiare il tuo punto di vista, ma lo fai comunque, perché non potrai negare l'evidenza. Questo è il patatrac. E' il momento dove abbandoni la tua fede per il meglio sapere. Non perché vuoi, ma perché devi. E questa è la natura della verità. La verità non può essere negata.


----------



## passante (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dal tuo punto di vista la confusione è evidentissima, perché i valori della vita sono concreti in modo diverso dal mio punto di vedere. Non sono assolutamente ignorante in materia, perché essere credente e quindi avere una fede è una delle caratteristiche che unisce l'umanità fino al patatrac. Non importa in cosa credi, *ma se credi in qualcosa (e anche quando non credi), è il tuo Alfa e Omega della vita,* ossia qualcosa in cui hai massima fiducia, al di là quanto possa essere materiale, virtuale o spirituale. Questa è la fede.
> 
> Quando scopri delle verità universali, chi è tutore della fede, non ti permette cambiare il tuo punto di vista, ma lo fai comunque, perché non potrai negare l'evidenza. Questo è il patatrac. E' il momento dove abbandoni la tua fede per il meglio sapere. Non perché vuoi, ma perché devi. E questa è la natura della verità. La verità non può essere negata.


è questo che mi piace.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> è questo che mi piace.


Sì, concordo, è una situazione molto rassicurante. La fede presa a sé non è sbagliata, è un'impostazione corretta di chi ci crede in qualcosa.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dal tuo punto di vista la confusione è evidentissima, perché i valori della vita sono concreti in modo diverso dal mio punto di vedere. Non sono assolutamente ignorante in materia, perché essere credente e quindi avere una fede è una delle caratteristiche che unisce l'umanità fino al patatrac. Non importa in cosa credi, ma se credi in qualcosa (e anche quando non credi), è il tuo Alfa e Omega della vita, ossia qualcosa in cui hai massima fiducia, al di là quanto possa essere materiale, virtuale o spirituale. Questa è la fede.
> 
> Quando scopri delle verità universali, chi è tutore della fede, non ti permette cambiare il tuo punto di vista, ma lo fai comunque, perché non potrai negare l'evidenza. Questo è il patatrac. E' il momento dove abbandoni la tua fede per il meglio sapere. Non perché vuoi, ma perché devi. E questa è la natura della verità. La verità non può essere negata.


Sai questo tuo post, e non vuole essere una leccata di culo, è la più alta spiegazione che io abbia mai trovato per capire come mai e perchè i farisei vollero che Cristo fosse consegnato nelle loro mani e giustiziato.
Temevano quel patatrac.

E gli ebrei temono enormemente quel patatrac.
Per questo seppur dispersi in tutto il mondo, sono unitissimi nel loro credo, in cui ricordiamocelo, una volta all'anno, e non voglio essere antisemita, il tuo prossimo è solo ed esclusivamente un altro ebreo, tutto ciò che non è ebreo è goi. Non fa parte del popolo eletto.

Insomma dev'essere durissima accorgersi che tutto in cui si ha creduto è falso e sbagliato, alla luce di nuovi fatti.

Da qui possiamo capire la persecuzione dei cristiani, e infine la conversione no?

Roma prima perseguitò i cristiani, poi il cristianesimo divenne o si impose come religione di stato no?

Così possiamo comprendere anche la guerra santa dei musulmani ecc..ecc..ecc...

Il problema fondamentale delle fedi è che ognuno ritiene che quella in cui egli crede...sia l'unica e la più giusta.

Ma sappiamo che una fede cieca si trasforma in fondamentalismo.
E i massacri continuano no?

Alla luce del messaggio di Cristo che senso ha avuto e ha il casino presente in Irlanda?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dal tuo punto di vista la confusione è evidentissima, perché i valori della vita sono concreti in modo diverso dal mio punto di vedere. Non sono assolutamente ignorante in materia, perché essere credente e quindi avere una fede è una delle caratteristiche che unisce l'umanità fino al patatrac. Non importa in cosa credi, ma se credi in qualcosa (e anche quando non credi), è il tuo Alfa e Omega della vita, ossia qualcosa in cui hai massima fiducia, al di là quanto possa essere materiale, virtuale o spirituale. Questa è la fede.
> 
> Quando scopri delle verità universali, chi è tutore della fede, non ti permette cambiare il tuo punto di vista, ma lo fai comunque, perché non potrai negare l'evidenza. Questo è il patatrac. E' il momento dove abbandoni la tua fede per il meglio sapere. Non perché vuoi, ma perché devi. E questa è la natura della verità. La verità non può essere negata.


La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.

Un giorno in un pub ho letto una scritta:_ "In God we trust, all the rest pay cash"._
Bene io "crederò in un dio" solo quando questo pagherà almeno un conto.

Il Natale lo festeggio come festa della famiglia e come ricordo di una figura umana, il Cristo, che a prescindere dallo schifoso abuso che è stato sempre fatto della sua immagine, risulta comunque latore di un messaggio vero ed importante.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.
> 
> Un giorno in un pub ho letto una scritta:_ "In God we trust, all the rest pay cash"._
> Bene io "crederò in un dio" solo quando questo pagherà almeno un conto.
> ...




la fede non ha nulla a che vedere con nessuna religione o chiesa...
non è una cosa a cui ci si abbandona ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la fede non ha nulla a che vedere con nessuna religione o chiesa...
> non è una cosa a cui ci si abbandona ...



Cosa ti sei fumata?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2012)

No.
Ma l'idea cristiana è grandiosa. Filosoficamente grandiosa.
Poi... non so chi si trovi su un aereo che perde quota se non si ricordi improvvisamente una preghiera. E questo credo che significhi qualcosa, anche se non so cosa


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cosa ti sei fumata?


assolutamente nulla...
la fede è una crescita spirituale ...


----------



## babsi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.
> 
> Un giorno in un pub ho letto una scritta:_ "In God we trust, all the rest pay cash"._
> Bene io "crederò in un dio" solo quando questo pagherà almeno un conto.
> ...


che bello ho trovato qualcuno qui dentro che la pensa come me

che poi la cosa che da più fastidio sapete qual'è?
che la chiesa ha sancito e stabilito per tutti che i VALORI DELLA FEDE CRISTIANA sono la bontà, la misericordia, ecc, insomma, tutti quelli che sono i valori più belli dell'essere umano.
pensa un po' che gran paracula.
cioè praticamente ha preso tutte quelle che potenzialmente sono le caratteristiche più nobili, umili e grandiose dell'uomo, ne ha fatto un bel mucchietto, ci ha appiccicato sopra l'etichetta di "valori cristiani" e via, le ha fatte proprie come se queste stesse non fossero, prima di tutto, valori intrinsechi dell' ESSERE UMANO in sé, a prescindere che sia cristiano, ateo, ebreo o agnostico, insomma.
Cioè quelle io le sento caratteristiche MIE, da essere umano, e non è che mi sento peggiore di un cristiano che tanto sbandiera la sua fede come portatrice di valori splendidi...quando in realtà quei valori prima di tutto appartengono ad ognuno di noi dal principio.
anzi, vi dirò, io mi sento molto meglio di un cristiano, perchè converrete con me che di cristiani bigotti, che dicono di esserlo poi bestemmiano a tutto spiano, non vedono una Chiesa da quando hanno fatto la cresima e manco sanno cosa vuol dire essere misericordiosi ce ne sono a bizzeffe.
io direi la maggior parte.


----------



## Duchessa (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.
> 
> Un giorno in un pub ho letto una scritta:_ "In God we trust, all the rest pay cash"._
> Bene io "crederò in un dio" solo quando questo pagherà almeno un conto.
> ...


Mitico. Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola. Più un bacio accademico in fronte.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> che bello ho trovato qualcuno qui dentro che la pensa come me
> 
> che poi la cosa che da più fastidio sapete qual'è?
> che la chiesa ha sancito e stabilito per tutti che i VALORI DELLA FEDE CRISTIANA sono la bontà, la misericordia, ecc, insomma, tutti quelli che sono i valori più belli dell'essere umano.
> ...



Mi sembrate a senso unico...
non capisco se la vostra è delusione , odio o rabbia nei confronti 
di chi per qualche strana ragione ha scelto di seguire un indirizzo 
cristiano...
Io non sono credente nel senso che ho difficoltà a credere alle cose che non sono dimostrabili 
ma non per questo giudico altri individui che lo fanno ...
faccio la mia strada non stó a guardare chi bestemmia e chi no , chi fa cose e chi non le fa ...
Credo nella mia fede che è la mia vita , la mia felicità lo sviluppo delle mie potenzialità come individuo e cerco sempre di essere libera da ogni contaminazione che sia rabbia , odio , invidia e delusioni ...
Poi bhó non capisco cosa centri la chiesa in tutto questo...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> assolutamente nulla...
> la fede è una crescita spirituale ...


Maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crescita di che cosa?
Non ci sono risposte alle domande quindi te le prendi già confezionate? Questa è crescita?
Non sai come spiegare una cosa ed allora ti inventi un padreterno e dai la colpa a lui? Crescita?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

Puoi dirmi che nel corso della vita maturi delle convinzioni, che quanto ti senti sbilanciata ti ci appoggi, ma che tenti sempre di metterle alla prova, non accontentandoti di accettarle passivamente.
Questa è crescita, altrimenti è solo pigrizia intellettuale laddove non c'è voglia di scavare più a fondo o presunzione se si pretende di aver trovato una verità che valga più delle verità degli altri.

Le chiese c'entrano laddove pretendono di spiegare tutto con i propri dogmi, di piegare le persone alle proprie leggi, di giudicare coi propri valori, di sfruttare coi propri ricatti, tutto in nome della fede, qualsiasi essa sia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mitico. Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola. Più un bacio accademico in fronte.


Speravo almeno in un bacio alla francese, magari con un po' di passione, ma vabbè


----------



## passante (29 Dicembre 2012)

comunque io chiedevo proprio se credete in Dio, non volevo discutere sulla chiesa. io a una certo punto ho detto no, non credo in niente. perchè ero in crisi con me stesso, e incazzato con la chiesa. ho fatto per anni l'anticlericale (convinto), con tanto di striscioni alle manifestazioni. ho smesso di fare il mangiapreti quando mi sono messo con matteo, perchè era una cosa che ci metteva in conflitto: era una cosa su cui litigavamo fortemente, profondamente, rabbiosamente. ma poi lui ha accettato il mio versante anticlericale e io la sua fede, io ho smesso di mangiare i preti  e lui di cercare di convertirmi. ora che sono più vecchio ho perso molta presunzione per strada, e, perlomeno, so di non sapere. 
in realtà io credo che un Dio creatore esista. e credo che sia bellissima l'idea di un Dio che non solo crea ma ama la creazione e trova il modo di farsi vicino. conosco molti cristiani credibili, a partire dai miei genitori, dalle mie sorelle, da alcuni amici e da alcuni sacerdoti.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> comunque io chiedevo proprio se credete in Dio, non volevo discutere sulla chiesa. io a una certo punto ho detto no, non credo in niente. perchè ero in crisi con me stesso, e incazzato con la chiesa. ho fatto per anni l'anticlericale (convinto), con tanto di striscioni alle manifestazioni. ho smesso di fare il mangiapreti quando mi sono messo con matteo, perchè era una cosa che ci metteva in conflitto: era una cosa su cui litigavamo fortemente, profondamente, rabbiosamente. ma poi lui ha accettato il mio versante anticlericale e io la sua fede, io ho smesso di mangiare i preti  e lui di cercare di convertirmi. ora che sono più vecchio ho perso molta presunzione per strada, e, perlomeno, so di non sapere.
> in realtà io credo che un Dio creatore esista. e credo che sia bellissima l'idea di un Dio che non solo crea ma ama la creazione e trova il modo di farsi vicino. conosco molti cristiani credibili, a partire dai miei genitori, dalle mie sorelle, da alcuni amici e da alcuni sacerdoti.


Amico mio, come già ha detto qualcuno, se esistesse un dio che tutto può e tutto vuole, dedicherei la mia vita a combatterlo, perchè sarebbe quanto di più orribile possa esistere.
Non può esistere qualcuno che, onnipotente, "ci ama" e permette che tanto male ci affligga, sia che sia male esterno, sia che ce lo si produca tra noi stessi. Un dio onnipotente che ci ama non permette che esistano malattie orribili che torturano bambini in ogni parte del mondo, non si può lavare le mani del male che fa l'uomo, solo con la scusa del "libero arbitrio". Se mio figlio con la libertà che gli concedo rischia di farsi del male, io non me ne sento affrancato solo perchè "è libero di decidere", anzi!
Un dio che lo devi pregare perchè ti ami?!!!!! Ma questo è un capomafia allora!!!!!
Io credo che esista qualcosa che è ad un livello diverso dal nostro, non necessariamente superiore. Credo che la nostra conoscenza sia talmente limitata che è oltremodo dannoso limitare ulteriormente il nostro stentato apprendimento chiudendoci da soli le porte con risposte preconfezionate. D'altro canto ad un singolo uomo cosa può fregare di chi abbia creato l'Universo e che fine questo farà? Credo sia ben più importante dedicarsi a coltivare la propria onestà nel breve tempo e nel limitato spazio che la nostra natura ci concede.
Se ci si fosse sempre abbandonati alle risposte campate per aria (o meglio, create ad arte dai furbi) non esisterebbero le tante belle cose che esistono.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Crescita di che cosa?
> Non ci sono risposte alle domande quindi te le prendi già confezionate? Questa è crescita?
> Non sai come spiegare una cosa ed allora ti inventi un padreterno e dai la colpa a lui? Crescita?


Non mi sembra di essermi inventata un padreterno...
per di più che manco ci credo...
Ogniuno ha le sue convinzioni dopo tutto non per questo si deve schernire l'idea di un altro
non trovi mister saggio?


----------



## passante (29 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Amico mio, come già ha detto qualcuno, se esistesse un dio che tutto può e tutto vuole, dedicherei la mia vita a combatterlo, perchè sarebbe quanto di più orribile possa esistere.
> Non può esistere qualcuno che, onnipotente, "ci ama" e permette che tanto male ci affligga, sia che sia male esterno, sia che ce lo si produca tra noi stessi. Un dio onnipotente che ci ama non permette che esistano malattie orribili che torturano bambini in ogni parte del mondo, non si può lavare le mani del male che fa l'uomo, solo con la scusa del "libero arbitrio". Se mio figlio con la libertà che gli concedo rischia di farsi del male, io non me ne sento affrancato solo perchè "è libero di decidere", anzi!
> Un dio che lo devi pregare perchè ti ami?!!!!! Ma questo è un capomafia allora!!!!!
> *Io credo che esista qualcosa che è ad un livello diverso dal nostro, non necessariamente superiore. Credo che la nostra conoscenza sia talmente limitata che è oltremodo dannoso limitare ulteriormente il nostro stentato apprendimento chiudendoci da soli le porte con risposte preconfezionate. *D'altro canto ad un singolo uomo cosa può fregare di chi abbia creato l'Universo e che fine questo farà? Credo sia ben più importante dedicarsi a coltivare la propria onestà nel breve tempo e nel limitato spazio che la nostra natura ci concede.
> Se ci si fosse sempre abbandonati alle risposte campate per aria (o meglio, create ad arte dai furbi) non esisterebbero le tante belle cose che esistono.


il rosso lo condivido fortemente, ma non lo sento in antitesi col fatto di cercare delle risposte a della domande più grandi di me e della  mia singola esistenza.
*sul neretto.*.. mi è piaciuto... anche se non so che cosa ne penso 
sulla parte prima: non saprei, questo è il modo in cui sento, magari è tutto sbagliato, lo so.

ho poche idee e ben confuse, non ho nessuna risposta, ma mi piace avere delle domande. sbaglio?


----------



## profumodispezie (29 Dicembre 2012)

Mi suscita una valanga di pensieri questa discussione.
Si, credo in Dio, sebbene i dubbi ci siano. Come dice Ratzinger in un suo libro "introduzione al cristianesimo", per il credente esiste sempre il dubbio, ma pure per il non credente esiste il dubbio. Magari emerge in situazioni estreme, magari non emerge mai in modo chiaro, ma è nella natura umana porsi delle domande.
Cambiando un pochino discorso, trovo che il cristianesimo sia conosciuto pochissimo e malissimo. Conosciuto più per luoghi comuni che per aver preso in mano i testi e averli letti in modo attento. Perchè accade questo? Secondo me per tantissime ragioni: il catechismo spesso insegnato in malo modo e vissuto come un obbligo altrimenti non fai una bella festa; preti spesso mal preparati, sopratutto quelli già un pò in là con l'età; un generale disinteresse per quello che riguarda la vita spirituale. Non è una cosa che posso spendere qui ed ora, per cui non mi serve. 
Penso fosse Conteprinceton che parlava di paesi in cui la religione è bandita, come la Cina o la ex URSS. In URSS cercarono di sostituire le feste religiose con feste laiche, ma ebbero poco o nessun seguito presso la massa, tanto che i dirigenti furono costretti a un dietro-front, ripristinandone alcune. E prima di loro ci provò Napoleone, e anche lui fu costretto al dietro-front. Su questi dati storici forse dovremmo fare qualche pensiero.


----------



## geko (29 Dicembre 2012)

Io so solo che non faccio che sentire il mio nome invano ed è da mo' che me so scocciato... Inventerò una nuova profezia, altro che maya...

Scherzi a parte, rispondo alla domanda: No... 
Non ho mai avuto troppa fiducia in me stesso.

Ok, rispondo sul serio-seriamente (ma non troppo, che oggi non ne sono capace): sono ateissimo. Purtroppo, aggiungerei.
D'altra parte penso che l'umanità, se venisse totalmente privata di una simile 'consolazione', impazzirebbe... E soprattutto verrebbero a mancare tutta una serie di leggi morali che per diversi secoli hanno svolto discretamente una certa funzione general-preventiva. Non a caso le teorie retributive delle leggi penali le abbiamo elaborate partendo proprio dai concetti religiosi. 
Siccome, pur credendo nell'umanità, non ho affatto fiducia nella natura umana _pura_, credo che le leggi redatte da 'mano mortale' non siano sufficienti a frenare i nostri impulsi più selvaggi. Quindi tutto sommato ben vengano religioni come quella cristiana che, almeno in questo momento storico, è fondata su un messaggio di pace: Amatevi gli uni e gli altri. 
Anche il semplice dubbio sull'esistenza di un dio fa il suo lavoro, in tal senso...
Poi si sa, esistono le interpretazioni... Però nella generalità dei casi questo messaggio viene recepito abbastanza correttamente.


----------



## Spider (29 Dicembre 2012)

si.
io credo profondamente.
ci credo nelle ossa, ci credo nella mente.
ripensando alla mia vita, in alcune situazioni ho avuto certezza della sua presenza.
non sempre è una forza, non sempre è una speranza.
con Dio puoi anche combattere.
lo trovi in un fiore, ma dici di no.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> il rosso lo condivido fortemente, ma non lo sento in antitesi col fatto di cercare delle risposte a della domande più grandi di me e della  mia singola esistenza.
> *sul neretto.*.. mi è piaciuto... anche se non so che cosa ne penso
> sulla parte prima: non saprei, questo è il modo in cui sento, magari è tutto sbagliato, lo so.
> 
> ho poche idee e ben confuse, *non ho nessuna risposta, ma mi piace avere delle domande. sbaglio?*


A mio avviso dire proprio di no! Anzi! Credo che la tua situazione sia moooolto simile alla mia. Fondamentale è, io penso, non accontentarsi. Non avere risposte e non cercarle rende inutile ogni cosa, trovarne qualcuna ed accettarla come definitiva (fede) impedisce di andare avanti.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di essermi inventata un padreterno...
> per di più che manco ci credo...
> Ogniuno ha le sue convinzioni dopo tutto non per questo si deve schernire l'idea di un altro
> non trovi mister saggio?


Vedi, io non posso parlare di te, 'chè non ti conosco. Parlo in generale, e non schernisco le idee degli altri. Nemmeno chiamandoli "mister saggio".
Mi rode vedere quanto la gente mediamente si abbandoni alle risposte facili e dall'altra parte come ci sia tanta altra gente pronta ad approfittarne. Tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.


Nel passato ho avuto occasione di approfondire questi argomenti oltre ogni immaginazione. Ho devastato le fedi più profonde dimostrando l'evidenza dei fatti, le quali non poteva negare nessuno. Qualcuno quindi ha preferito non guardare, non sentire, perfino a non credere. Gli infedeli più accaniti si trovano dentro le Chiese, nelle istituzioni religiose, nelle Sette. L'unica cosa che conta è il dogma, la dottrina della fede che viene manifestata. Si svegliano col vomito in bocca e vagano nauseati tutto il giorno fino a quando giurano di non svegliarsi più, anziché semplicemente accettare che l'evoluzione religiosa è sapere delle verità. Cosa potranno mai insegnare di tanto importante? Niente!

Evidentemente non hanno mai capito un cazzo e io gli l'ho hetto in tutti i modi. Sono stato molto rude. Lo ammetto e ne sono fiero. Però qualcuno ha ascoltato e ha potuto migliorare la sua vita e sperimentare felicità reale, sapere per quale motivo sta su questa terra e per quale cacchio di motivo è tutto così estremamente complicato. E solo per questo motivo viviamo su questa terra. Non per pagare le tasse, non per scopare e non per mangiare. Per vivere!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ma l'idea cristiana è grandiosa. Filosoficamente grandiosa.
> Poi... non so chi si trovi su un aereo che perde quota se non si ricordi improvvisamente una preghiera. E questo credo che significhi qualcosa, anche se non so cosa


In caso di vuoto di aria, caduta di aereo o simili momenti io vado dove nessuno mi raggiunge e se riesco a tornare, non era la fine


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Dicembre 2012)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Mi suscita una valanga di pensieri questa discussione.
> Si, credo in Dio, sebbene i dubbi ci siano. Come dice Ratzinger in un suo libro "introduzione al cristianesimo", per il credente esiste sempre il dubbio, ma pure per il non credente esiste il dubbio. Magari emerge in situazioni estreme, magari non emerge mai in modo chiaro, ma è nella natura umana porsi delle domande.
> Cambiando un pochino discorso, trovo che il cristianesimo sia conosciuto pochissimo e malissimo. Conosciuto più per luoghi comuni che per aver preso in mano i testi e averli letti in modo attento. Perchè accade questo? Secondo me per tantissime ragioni: il catechismo spesso insegnato in malo modo e vissuto come un obbligo altrimenti non fai una bella festa; preti spesso mal preparati, sopratutto quelli già un pò in là con l'età; un generale disinteresse per quello che riguarda la vita spirituale. Non è una cosa che posso spendere qui ed ora, per cui non mi serve.
> Penso fosse Conteprinceton che parlava di paesi in cui la religione è bandita, come la Cina o la ex URSS. In URSS cercarono di sostituire le feste religiose con feste laiche, ma ebbero poco o nessun seguito presso la massa, tanto che i dirigenti furono costretti a un dietro-front, ripristinandone alcune. E prima di loro ci provò Napoleone, e anche lui fu costretto al dietro-front. Su questi dati storici forse dovremmo fare qualche pensiero.


Per secoli la religione ha rappresentato una sorta di "ritmo" che l'umanità ha seguito per anestetizzarsi dalla durezza della vita. L'eliminazione di questo ritmo comporta confusione ed insana anarchia.
Io stesso mi trovo ad ammettere che in mancanza di uno spririto religioso diffuso, purtroppo non abbbiamo alternative che aiutino gli individui in crescita a mettere in ordine le idee sulla giustizia e sui rapporti col prossimo. Questo non significa però, a mio avviso, che sia meglio coltivare una dottrina religiosa piuttosto che un sano senso critico ed osservativo. L'introspezione, azione fondamentale che permette all'individuo di mettere in discussione le proprie ragioni ed i propri valori, per secoli è stata praticata in funzione di regole e dogmi che ne dettavano i limiti. Era la strada più semplice! Ora è necessario andare oltre. L'introspezione deve arrivare ad essere autonoma nell'individuo, così che essa non dia risposte inquadrate in uno schema, ma libere in ogni senso. Serve quindi che l'individuo diventi capace di "digerire" queste risposte, e questo non è possibile se continua a collazionare le risposte in _adeguate al dogma _e _inadeguate al dogma._


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> assolutamente nulla...
> la fede è una crescita spirituale ...


per me, la fede è una salda base per partire alla più grande avventura che si possa mai osare: sapere tutto di sé, del mondo e infine dell'universo. non è necessario che si raggiunga tutto, ma che non si abbandona se stessi alla comoda ma irrealistica idea che qualcuno farà tutto per noi.

se si crede in dio, e se si crede in gesù, non si può non credere in quel che dicono e mostrano, e, soprattutto, non si può ignorare eventi creati solo per te. quando ti capita devi essere pronto ad accogliere l'evento. è tutto ciò che chiunque abbia avuto esperienze spirituali ha detto: essere pronti ad accettare la sfida. perché scaduto il termine, forse mai tornerà.

se invece non si crede in dio, si è liberi di pensare e fare quel che viene, ma nonostante tutto bisogna essere pronti ad accogliere l'ignoto, e ancora di più avere lo stomaco forte per le sorpresine


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per me, la fede è una salda base per partire alla più grande avventura che si possa mai osare: sapere tutto di sé, del mondo e infine dell'universo. non è necessario che si raggiunga tutto, ma che non si abbandona se stessi alla comoda ma irrealistica idea che qualcuno farà tutto per noi.
> 
> se si crede in dio, e se si crede in gesù, non si può non credere in quel che dicono e mostrano, e, soprattutto, non si può ignorare eventi creati solo per te. quando ti capita devi essere pronto ad accogliere l'evento. è tutto ciò che chiunque abbia avuto esperienze spirituali ha detto: essere pronti ad accettare la sfida. perché scaduto il termine, forse mai tornerà.
> 
> *se invece non si crede in dio, si è liberi di pensare e fare quel che viene, ma nonostante tutto bisogna essere pronti ad accogliere l'ignoto, e ancora di più avere lo stomaco forte per le sorpresine *


Difatti!
Dire "non credo" ed usare questa come risposta definitiva è esattamente come dire "credo". In entrambi i casi ci si blocca, non si va da nessuna parte.
Personalmente sono estremamente curioso, al punto che pensando alla morte non sono per nulla spaventato, anzi, sono incuriosito, ed in alcuni momenti della vita è solo il senso di responsabilità nei confronti delle persone e delle cose che avrei lasciato incompiute che mi ha trattenuto dal compiere il "passo".
Credo, o quantomeno spero che dopo ci sia qualcosa. Ne ha bisogno il mio senso pratico: non è ammissibile, mi viene da pensare, che tutto il casino del vivere si risolva nel nulla. Sono quindi curioso di vedere se e cosa si cela oltre la soglia della vita. Non vado a pensare però a dare risposte prestampate senza che queste abbiano un minimo di attendibilità. Non nego nulla ma non affermo nulla. Ho delle convinzioni che metto costantemente in discussione. Osservo, deduco, monto e smonto. Scomodo, faticoso, ma per me questo è il succo del vivere il mio ruolo nella vita. Il padreterno, anche ci fosse, può fare quello che vuole, per quel che mi interessa. A me interessa essere responsabile di ciò che faccio in ogni minimo dettaglio. Il "volere divino", in quest'ottica, rappresenterebbe per me solo un altro fattore esterno come l'ambiente in cui vivo e la famiglia nella quale sono cresciuto. Se agisco bene o male, dipende solo da me, e questo varrebbe in qualsiasi altro contesto mi trovassi a vivere, con o senza padreterno.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vedi, io non posso parlare di te, 'chè non ti conosco. Parlo in generale, e non schernisco le idee degli altri. Nemmeno chiamandoli "mister saggio".
> Mi rode vedere quanto la gente mediamente si abbandoni alle risposte facili e dall'altra parte come ci sia tanta altra gente pronta ad approfittarne. Tutto qui.



Non voleva essere uno schernimento ...ho dimenticato la faccina 
Come ho scritto anche a Babsi mi sembrava una riflessione a senso unico poi leggendo il post che hai postato dopo mi sono un po' ricreduta ...

ribadisco comunque che io non faccio riferimenti a nessuna chiesa o religione quando parlo di crescita spirituale ,
che può sembrare anche una grande baggianata ma grazie ad un gruppo, e ad un gesto inaspettato da parte di una persona sconosciuta  ( che non ha niente a che vedere con preghiere varie o credenze su presunti Dei) sono riuscita a superare dei momenti non troppo piacevoli , imparando a dare alle cose o alle persone il giusto valore ,amare  tutto e tutti, vivere ogni giorno come un qualcosa che non tornerà più quindi viverlo al meglio come un regalo che mi viene fatto senza portare rancori con nessuno , senza lasciare le persone a cui tengo con qualche sorta di arrabbiatura pensando che potrebbe essere l'ultimo momento che ci vediamo ....
Questo è il mio modo di vedere il mondo e accettare la vita , questa è la mia crescita ...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per me, la fede è una salda base per partire alla più grande avventura che si possa mai osare: sapere tutto di sé, del mondo e infine dell'universo. non è necessario che si raggiunga tutto, ma che non si abbandona se stessi alla comoda ma irrealistica idea che qualcuno farà tutto per noi.
> 
> se si crede in dio, e se si crede in gesù, non si può non credere in quel che dicono e mostrano, e, soprattutto, non si può ignorare eventi creati solo per te. quando ti capita devi essere pronto ad accogliere l'evento. è tutto ciò che chiunque abbia avuto esperienze spirituali ha detto: essere pronti ad accettare la sfida. perché scaduto il termine, forse mai tornerà.
> 
> se invece non si crede in dio, si è liberi di pensare e fare quel che viene, ma nonostante tutto bisogna essere pronti ad accogliere l'ignoto, e ancora di più avere lo stomaco forte per le sorpresine



Sai che parlare con te deve essere interessante


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io penso che la fede cristiana sia bellissima, e che valga la pena conoscerla e farsi venire qualche dubbio e qualche domanda.  tanti auguri di buon natale a tutti voi, qualunque significato abbia per voi questo giorno.


Sono d'accordo con te. 
Il Vangelo è in assoluto il libro più bello che ho letto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma lasciando stare i dogmi di cui non me ne può fregare di meno, a me interessano i testi per esempio, come è spiegata la fede cristiana da Giovanni, l'apostolo che Gesù amava, l'unico che fu sotto la croce, l'autore dell'apocalisse..ecc..ecc..

ecco cosa scrive nella sua prima lettera al cpitolo terzo...



Prima lettera di Giovanni
Indice:

    CAPITOLO 1
    CAPITOLO 2
    CAPITOLO 3
    CAPITOLO 4
    CAPITOLO 5

Prima lettera di Giovanni - 1

1Quello che era da principio, quello che noi abbiamo udito, quello che abbiamo veduto con i nostri occhi, quello che contemplammo e che le nostre mani toccarono del Verbo della vita – 2la vita infatti si manifestò, noi l’abbiamo veduta e di ciò diamo testimonianza e vi annunciamo la vita eterna, che era presso il Padre e che si manifestò a noi –, 3quello che abbiamo veduto e udito, noi lo annunciamo anche a voi, perché anche voi siate in comunione con noi. E la nostra comunione è con il Padre e con il Figlio suo, Gesù Cristo. 4Queste cose vi scriviamo, perché la nostra gioia sia piena.
5Questo è il messaggio che abbiamo udito da lui e che noi vi annunciamo: Dio è luce e in lui non c’è tenebra alcuna. 6Se diciamo di essere in comunione con lui e camminiamo nelle tenebre, siamo bugiardi e non mettiamo in pratica la verità. 7Ma se camminiamo nella luce, come egli è nella luce, siamo in comunione gli uni con gli altri, e il sangue di Gesù, il Figlio suo, ci purifica da ogni peccato.
8Se diciamo di essere senza peccato, inganniamo noi stessi e la verità non è in noi. 9Se confessiamo i nostri peccati, egli è fedele e giusto tanto da perdonarci i peccati e purificarci da ogni iniquità. 10Se diciamo di non avere peccato, facciamo di lui un bugiardo e la sua parola non è in noi.
Prima lettera di Giovanni - 2

1Figlioli miei, vi scrivo queste cose perché non pecchiate; ma se qualcuno ha peccato, abbiamo un Paràclito presso il Padre: Gesù Cristo, il giusto. 2È lui la vittima di espiazione per i nostri peccati; non soltanto per i nostri, ma anche per quelli di tutto il mondo.
3Da questo sappiamo di averlo conosciuto: se osserviamo i suoi comandamenti. 4Chi dice: «Lo conosco», e non osserva i suoi comandamenti, è bugiardo e in lui non c’è la verità. 5Chi invece osserva la sua parola, in lui l’amore di Dio è veramente perfetto. Da questo conosciamo di essere in lui. 6Chi dice di rimanere in lui, deve anch’egli comportarsi come lui si è comportato.
7Carissimi, non vi scrivo un nuovo comandamento, ma un comandamento antico, che avete ricevuto da principio. Il comandamento antico è la Parola che avete udito. 8Eppure vi scrivo un comandamento nuovo, e ciò è vero in lui e in voi, perché le tenebre stanno diradandosi e già appare la luce vera. 9Chi dice di essere nella luce e odia suo fratello, è ancora nelle tenebre. 10Chi ama suo fratello, rimane nella luce e non vi è in lui occasione di inciampo. 11Ma chi odia suo fratello, è nelle tenebre, cammina nelle tenebre e non sa dove va, perché le tenebre hanno accecato i suoi occhi.
12Scrivo a voi, figlioli,
perché vi sono stati perdonati i peccati in virtù del suo nome.
13Scrivo a voi, padri,
perché avete conosciuto colui che è da principio.
Scrivo a voi, giovani,
perché avete vinto il Maligno.
14Ho scritto a voi, figlioli,
perché avete conosciuto il Padre.
Ho scritto a voi, padri,
perché avete conosciuto colui che è da principio.
Ho scritto a voi, giovani,
perché siete forti
e la parola di Dio rimane in voi
e avete vinto il Maligno.
15Non amate il mondo, né le cose del mondo! Se uno ama il mondo, l’amore del Padre non è in lui; 16perché tutto quello che è nel mondo – la concupiscenza della carne, la concupiscenza degli occhi e la superbia della vita – non viene dal Padre, ma viene dal mondo. 17E il mondo passa con la sua concupiscenza; ma chi fa la volontà di Dio rimane in eterno!
18Figlioli, è giunta l’ultima ora. Come avete sentito dire che l’anticristo deve venire, di fatto molti anticristi sono già venuti. Da questo conosciamo che è l’ultima ora. 19Sono usciti da noi, ma non erano dei nostri; se fossero stati dei nostri, sarebbero rimasti con noi; sono usciti perché fosse manifesto che non tutti sono dei nostri. 20Ora voi avete ricevuto l’unzione dal Santo, e tutti avete la conoscenza. 21Non vi ho scritto perché non conoscete la verità, ma perché la conoscete e perché nessuna menzogna viene dalla verità. 22Chi è il bugiardo se non colui che nega che Gesù è il Cristo? L’anticristo è colui che nega il Padre e il Figlio. 23Chiunque nega il Figlio, non possiede nemmeno il Padre; chi professa la sua fede nel Figlio possiede anche il Padre.
24Quanto a voi, quello che avete udito da principio rimanga in voi. Se rimane in voi quello che avete udito da principio, anche voi rimarrete nel Figlio e nel Padre. 25E questa è la promessa che egli ci ha fatto: la vita eterna.
26Questo vi ho scritto riguardo a coloro che cercano di ingannarvi. 27E quanto a voi, l’unzione che avete ricevuto da lui rimane in voi e non avete bisogno che qualcuno vi istruisca. Ma, come la sua unzione vi insegna ogni cosa ed è veritiera e non mentisce, così voi rimanete in lui come essa vi ha istruito.
28E ora, figlioli, rimanete in lui, perché possiamo avere fiducia quando egli si manifesterà e non veniamo da lui svergognati alla sua venuta. 29Se sapete che egli è giusto, sappiate anche che chiunque opera la giustizia, è stato generato da lui.
Prima lettera di Giovanni - 3

1Vedete quale grande amore ci ha dato il Padre per essere chiamati figli di Dio, e lo siamo realmente! Per questo il mondo non ci conosce: perché non ha conosciuto lui. 2Carissimi, noi fin d’ora siamo figli di Dio, ma ciò che saremo non è stato ancora rivelato. Sappiamo però che quando egli si sarà manifestato, noi saremo simili a lui, perché lo vedremo così come egli è.
3Chiunque ha questa speranza in lui, purifica se stesso, come egli è puro. 4Chiunque commette il peccato, commette anche l’iniquità, perché il peccato è l’iniquità. 5Voi sapete che egli si manifestò per togliere i peccati e che in lui non vi è peccato. 6Chiunque rimane in lui non pecca; chiunque pecca non l’ha visto né l’ha conosciuto.
7Figlioli, nessuno v’inganni. Chi pratica la giustizia è giusto come egli è giusto. 8Chi commette il peccato viene dal diavolo, perché da principio il diavolo è peccatore. Per questo si manifestò il Figlio di Dio: per distruggere le opere del diavolo. 9Chiunque è stato generato da Dio non commette peccato, perché un germe divino rimane in lui, e non può peccare perché è stato generato da Dio. 10In questo si distinguono i figli di Dio dai figli del diavolo: chi non pratica la giustizia non è da Dio, e neppure lo è chi non ama il suo fratello.
11Poiché questo è il messaggio che avete udito da principio: che ci amiamo gli uni gli altri. 12Non come Caino, che era dal Maligno e uccise suo fratello. E per quale motivo l’uccise? Perché le sue opere erano malvagie, mentre quelle di suo fratello erano giuste.
13Non meravigliatevi, fratelli, se il mondo vi odia. 14Noi sappiamo che siamo passati dalla morte alla vita, perché amiamo i fratelli. Chi non ama rimane nella morte. 15Chiunque odia il proprio fratello è omicida, e voi sapete che nessun omicida ha più la vita eterna che dimora in lui.
16In questo abbiamo conosciuto l’amore, nel fatto che egli ha dato la sua vita per noi; quindi anche noi dobbiamo dare la vita per i fratelli. 17Ma se uno ha ricchezze di questo mondo e, vedendo il suo fratello in necessità, gli chiude il proprio cuore, come rimane in lui l’amore di Dio? 18Figlioli, non amiamo a parole né con la lingua, ma con i fatti e nella verità.
19In questo conosceremo che siamo dalla verità e davanti a lui rassicureremo il nostro cuore, 20qualunque cosa esso ci rimproveri. Dio è più grande del nostro cuore e conosce ogni cosa. 21Carissimi, se il nostro cuore non ci rimprovera nulla, abbiamo fiducia in Dio, 22e qualunque cosa chiediamo, la riceviamo da lui, perché osserviamo i suoi comandamenti e facciamo quello che gli è gradito.
23Questo è il suo comandamento: che crediamo nel nome del Figlio suo Gesù Cristo e ci amiamo gli uni gli altri, secondo il precetto che ci ha dato. 24Chi osserva i suoi comandamenti rimane in Dio e Dio in lui. In questo conosciamo che egli rimane in noi: dallo Spirito che ci ha dato.
Prima lettera di Giovanni - 4

1Carissimi, non prestate fede ad ogni spirito, ma mettete alla prova gli spiriti, per saggiare se provengono veramente da Dio, perché molti falsi profeti sono venuti nel mondo. 2In questo potete riconoscere lo Spirito di Dio: ogni spirito che riconosce Gesù Cristo venuto nella carne, è da Dio; 3ogni spirito che non riconosce Gesù, non è da Dio. Questo è lo spirito dell’anticristo che, come avete udito, viene, anzi è già nel mondo. 4Voi siete da Dio, figlioli, e avete vinto costoro, perché colui che è in voi è più grande di colui che è nel mondo. 5Essi sono del mondo, perciò insegnano cose del mondo e il mondo li ascolta. 6Noi siamo da Dio: chi conosce Dio ascolta noi; chi non è da Dio non ci ascolta. Da questo noi distinguiamo lo spirito della verità e lo spirito dell’errore.
7Carissimi, amiamoci gli uni gli altri, perché l’amore è da Dio: chiunque ama è stato generato da Dio e conosce Dio. 8Chi non ama non ha conosciuto Dio, perché Dio è amore. 9In questo si è manifestato l’amore di Dio in noi: Dio ha mandato nel mondo il suo Figlio unigenito, perché noi avessimo la vita per mezzo di lui. 10In questo sta l’amore: non siamo stati noi ad amare Dio, ma è lui che ha amato noi e ha mandato il suo Figlio come vittima di espiazione per i nostri peccati.
11Carissimi, se Dio ci ha amati così, anche noi dobbiamo amarci gli uni gli altri. 12Nessuno mai ha visto Dio; se ci amiamo gli uni gli altri, Dio rimane in noi e l’amore di lui è perfetto in noi. 13In questo si conosce che noi rimaniamo in lui ed egli in noi: egli ci ha donato il suo Spirito. 14E noi stessi abbiamo veduto e attestiamo che il Padre ha mandato il suo Figlio come salvatore del mondo. 15Chiunque confessa che Gesù è il Figlio di Dio, Dio rimane in lui ed egli in Dio. 16E noi abbiamo conosciuto e creduto l’amore che Dio ha in noi. Dio è amore; chi rimane nell’amore rimane in Dio e Dio rimane in lui.
17In questo l’amore ha raggiunto tra noi la sua perfezione: che abbiamo fiducia nel giorno del giudizio, perché come è lui, così siamo anche noi, in questo mondo. 18Nell’amore non c’è timore, al contrario l’amore perfetto scaccia il timore, perché il timore suppone un castigo e chi teme non è perfetto nell’amore.
19Noi amiamo perché egli ci ha amati per primo. 20Se uno dice: «Io amo Dio» e odia suo fratello, è un bugiardo. Chi infatti non ama il proprio fratello che vede, non può amare Dio che non vede. 21E questo è il comandamento che abbiamo da lui: chi ama Dio, ami anche suo fratello.
Prima lettera di Giovanni - 5

1Chiunque crede che Gesù è il Cristo, è stato generato da Dio; e chi ama colui che ha generato, ama anche chi da lui è stato generato. 2In questo conosciamo di amare i figli di Dio: quando amiamo Dio e osserviamo i suoi comandamenti. 3In questo infatti consiste l’amore di Dio, nell’osservare i suoi comandamenti; e i suoi comandamenti non sono gravosi. 4Chiunque è stato generato da Dio vince il mondo; e questa è la vittoria che ha vinto il mondo: la nostra fede.
5E chi è che vince il mondo se non chi crede che Gesù è il Figlio di Dio? 6Egli è colui che è venuto con acqua e sangue, Gesù Cristo; non con l’acqua soltanto, ma con l’acqua e con il sangue. Ed è lo Spirito che dà testimonianza, perché lo Spirito è la verità. 7Poiché tre sono quelli che danno testimonianza: 8lo Spirito, l’acqua e il sangue, e questi tre sono concordi. 9Se accettiamo la testimonianza degli uomini, la testimonianza di Dio è superiore: e questa è la testimonianza di Dio, che egli ha dato riguardo al proprio Figlio. 10Chi crede nel Figlio di Dio, ha questa testimonianza in sé. Chi non crede a Dio, fa di lui un bugiardo, perché non crede alla testimonianza che Dio ha dato riguardo al proprio Figlio. 11E la testimonianza è questa: Dio ci ha donato la vita eterna e questa vita è nel suo Figlio. 12Chi ha il Figlio, ha la vita; chi non ha il Figlio di Dio, non ha la vita.
13Questo vi ho scritto perché sappiate che possedete la vita eterna, voi che credete nel nome del Figlio di Dio.
14E questa è la fiducia che abbiamo in lui: qualunque cosa gli chiediamo secondo la sua volontà, egli ci ascolta. 15E se sappiamo che ci ascolta in tutto quello che gli chiediamo, sappiamo di avere già da lui quanto abbiamo chiesto.
16Se uno vede il proprio fratello commettere un peccato che non conduce alla morte, preghi, e Dio gli darà la vita: a coloro, cioè, il cui peccato non conduce alla morte. C’è infatti un peccato che conduce alla morte; non dico di pregare riguardo a questo peccato. 17Ogni iniquità è peccato, ma c’è il peccato che non conduce alla morte.
18Sappiamo che chiunque è stato generato da Dio non pecca: chi è stato generato da Dio preserva se stesso e il Maligno non lo tocca. 19Noi sappiamo che siamo da Dio, mentre tutto il mondo sta in potere del Maligno. 20Sappiamo anche che il Figlio di Dio è venuto e ci ha dato l’intelligenza per conoscere il vero Dio. E noi siamo nel vero Dio, nel Figlio suo Gesù Cristo: egli è il vero Dio e la vita eterna.
21Figlioli, guardatevi dai falsi dèi!

[Indice]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Dicembre 2012)

I testi della bibbia sono stati corretti a più mandate, perché possano rappresentare il pensiero della Chiesa. Non obbligatoriamente di cattive intenzioni, ma anche.

Alcuni dei contenuti aggiunti a tutti i vangeli sono il concetto della trinità (padre, figlio, spirito santo) e i nomi. Gesù si chiamava Gesù e basta, e Giovanni non era l'apostolo amato di Gesù. Giovanni non avrebbe mai parlato di sé in questo modo nel suo stesso vangelo.

Se leggiamo la bibbia, dobbiamo fare veramente molte parentesi, e infatti le nuove edizioni hanno quasi più annotazioni che di testo originale, perché ora che la Chiesa Cattolica non ha più il suo potere opprimente, la critica delle modifiche è più libera e gli editori hanno potuto citare documenti che nelle versioni ufficiali sono proibite anche solo nominare.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Amico mio, come già ha detto qualcuno, se esistesse un dio che tutto può e tutto vuole, dedicherei la mia vita a combatterlo, perchè sarebbe quanto di più orribile possa esistere.
> Non può esistere qualcuno che, onnipotente, "ci ama" e permette che tanto male ci affligga, sia che sia male esterno, sia che ce lo si produca tra noi stessi. Un dio onnipotente che ci ama non permette che esistano malattie orribili che torturano bambini in ogni parte del mondo, non si può lavare le mani del male che fa l'uomo, solo con la scusa del "libero arbitrio". Se mio figlio con la libertà che gli concedo rischia di farsi del male, io non me ne sento affrancato solo perchè "è libero di decidere", anzi!
> Un dio che lo devi pregare perchè ti ami?!!!!! Ma questo è un capomafia allora!!!!!
> Io credo che esista qualcosa che è ad un livello diverso dal nostro, non necessariamente superiore. Credo che la nostra conoscenza sia talmente limitata che è oltremodo dannoso limitare ulteriormente il nostro stentato apprendimento chiudendoci da soli le porte con risposte preconfezionate. D'altro canto ad un singolo uomo cosa può fregare di chi abbia creato l'Universo e che fine questo farà? Credo sia ben più importante dedicarsi a coltivare la propria onestà nel breve tempo e nel limitato spazio che la nostra natura ci concede.
> Se ci si fosse sempre abbandonati alle risposte campate per aria (o meglio, create ad arte dai furbi) non esisterebbero le tante belle cose che esistono.



Vedi la sfida è proprio questa:
Credere nonostante tutte le nefandezze a cui abbiamo assistito no?
Matteo al capitolo 24 dice: Un giorno vedrete nel luogo santo colui che commette l'orribile sacrilegio. Il profeta Daniele ne ha parlato. Chi legge cerchi di capire.

Per me, dogmi o non dogmi, occhi o non occhi, coscienza critica o meno, è vedere che l'impero romano è andato in mona per molto meno di quanto la chiesa ha passato in duemila anni. Eh? Concordo ne hanno veramente fatti di tutti i colori...ma non si riesce ad estirparla dalla terra! Questa per me, che ho una fede empirica e facilona, è la prova più evidente che c'è una man santa che la tiene su.

Ed io ripeto...quel giorno che vedo la cupola di san pietro...crollare...mi dico...ok era tutta na montatura...ma finchè vedo un lupo grigio sbagliare un papa a pochi metri...uhm...difficile...che non mi chieda: ma come possono darsi cose del genere?

Ecco che dice San Paolo, uno che perseguitava la chiesa di Cristo e che a quanto pare fu gettato a terra da cavallo da Dio in persona...(pare eh? io non c'ero)

1 La fede è fondamento delle cose che si sperano e prova di quelle che non si vedono. 2 Per mezzo di questa fede gli antichi ricevettero buona testimonianza.
3 Per fede noi sappiamo che i mondi furono formati dalla parola di Dio, sì che da cose non visibili ha preso origine quello che si vede.
4 Per fede Abele offrì a Dio un sacrificio migliore di quello di Caino e in base ad essa fu dichiarato giusto, attestando Dio stesso di gradire i suoi doni; per essa, benché morto, parla ancora.
5 Per fede Enoch fu trasportato via, in modo da non vedere la morte; e non lo si trovò più, perché Dio lo aveva portato via. Prima infatti di essere trasportato via, ricevette la testimonianza di essere stato gradito a Dio. 6 Senza la fede però è impossibile essergli graditi; chi infatti s'accosta a Dio deve credere che egli esiste e che egli ricompensa coloro che lo cercano.
7 Per fede Noè, avvertito divinamente di cose che ancora non si vedevano, costruì con pio timore un'arca a salvezza della sua famiglia; e per questa fede condannò il mondo e divenne erede della giustizia secondo la fede.
8 Per fede Abramo, chiamato da Dio, obbedì partendo per un luogo che doveva ricevere in eredità, e partì senza sapere dove andava.
9 Per fede soggiornò nella terra promessa come in una regione straniera, abitando sotto le tende, come anche Isacco e Giacobbe, coeredi della medesima promessa. 10 Egli aspettava infatti la città dalle salde fondamenta, il cui architetto e costruttore è Dio stesso.
11 Per fede anche Sara, sebbene fuori dell'età, ricevette la possibilità di diventare madre perché ritenne fedele colui che glielo aveva promesso. 12 Per questo da un uomo solo, e inoltre già segnato dalla morte, nacque una discendenza numerosa come le stelle del cielo e come la sabbia innumerevole che si trova lungo la spiaggia del mare.
13 Nella fede morirono tutti costoro, pur non avendo conseguito i beni promessi, ma avendoli solo veduti e salutati di lontano, dichiarando di essere stranieri e pellegrini sopra la terra. 14 Chi dice così, infatti, dimostra di essere alla ricerca di una patria. 15 Se avessero pensato a quella da cui erano usciti, avrebbero avuto possibilità di ritornarvi; 16 ora invece essi aspirano a una migliore, cioè a quella celeste. Per questo Dio non disdegna di chiamarsi loro Dio: ha preparato infatti per loro una città.
17 Per fede Abramo, messo alla prova, offrì Isacco e proprio lui, che aveva ricevuto le promesse, offrì il suo unico figlio, 18 del quale era stato detto: In Isacco avrai una discendenza che porterà il tuo nome. 19 Egli pensava infatti che Dio è capace di far risorgere anche dai morti: per questo lo riebbe e fu come un simbolo.
20 Per fede Isacco benedisse Giacobbe ed Esaù anche riguardo a cose future.
21 Per fede Giacobbe, morente, benedisse ciascuno dei figli di Giuseppe e si prostrò, appoggiandosi all'estremità del bastone.
22 Per fede Giuseppe, alla fine della vita, parlò dell'esodo dei figli d'Israele e diede disposizioni circa le proprie ossa.
23 Per fede Mosè, appena nato, fu tenuto nascosto per tre mesi dai suoi genitori, perché videro che il bambino era bello; e non ebbero paura dell'editto del re.
24 Per fede Mosè, divenuto adulto, rifiutò di esser chiamato figlio della figlia del faraone, 25 preferendo essere maltrattato con il popolo di Dio piuttosto che godere per breve tempo del peccato. 26 Questo perché stimava l'obbrobrio di Cristo ricchezza maggiore dei tesori d'Egitto; guardava infatti alla ricompensa.
27 Per fede lasciò l'Egitto, senza temere l'ira del re; rimase infatti saldo, come se vedesse l'invisibile.
28 Per fede celebrò la pasqua e fece l'aspersione del sangue, perché lo sterminatore dei primogeniti non toccasse quelli degli Israeliti.
29 Per fede attraversarono il Mare Rosso come fosse terra asciutta; questo tentarono di fare anche gli Egiziani, ma furono inghiottiti.
30 Per fede caddero le mura di Gerico, dopo che ne avevano fatto il giro per sette giorni.
31 Per fede Raab, la prostituta, non perì con gl'increduli, avendo accolto con benevolenza gli esploratori.
32 E che dirò ancora? Mi mancherebbe il tempo, se volessi narrare di Gedeone, di Barak, di Sansone, di Iefte, di Davide, di Samuele e dei profeti, 33 i quali per fede conquistarono regni, esercitarono la giustizia, conseguirono le promesse, chiusero le fauci dei leoni, 34 spensero la violenza del fuoco, scamparono al taglio della spada, trovarono forza dalla loro debolezza, divennero forti in guerra, respinsero invasioni di stranieri. 35 Alcune donne riacquistarono per risurrezione i loro morti. Altri poi furono torturati, non accettando la liberazione loro offerta, per ottenere una migliore risurrezione. 36 Altri, infine, subirono scherni e flagelli, catene e prigionia. 37 Furono lapidati, torturati, segati, furono uccisi di spada, andarono in giro coperti di pelli di pecora e di capra, bisognosi, tribolati, maltrattati - 38 di loro il mondo non era degno! -, vaganti per i deserti, sui monti, tra le caverne e le spelonche della terra.
39 Eppure, tutti costoro, pur avendo ricevuto per la loro fede una buona testimonianza, non conseguirono la promessa: 40 Dio aveva in vista qualcosa di meglio per noi, perché essi non ottenessero la perfezione senza di noi.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I testi della bibbia sono stati corretti a più mandate, perché possano rappresentare il pensiero della Chiesa. Non obbligatoriamente di cattive intenzioni, ma anche.
> 
> Alcuni dei contenuti aggiunti a tutti i vangeli sono il concetto della trinità (padre, figlio, spirito santo) e i nomi. Gesù si chiamava Gesù e basta, e Giovanni non era l'apostolo amato di Gesù. Giovanni non avrebbe mai parlato di sé in questo modo nel suo stesso vangelo.
> 
> Se leggiamo la bibbia, dobbiamo fare veramente molte parentesi, e infatti le nuove edizioni hanno quasi più annotazioni che di testo originale, perché ora che la Chiesa Cattolica non ha più il suo potere opprimente, la critica delle modifiche è più libera e gli editori hanno potuto citare documenti che nelle versioni ufficiali sono proibite anche solo nominare.


Beh da quello che so io, ad oggi, lavorano ancora teologi e traduttori.
Notizia di pochi anni, è uscito il nuovo lezionario per le sante messe.
Mi pare che in questi ultimi anni, molto si è fatto per l'ecumenismo, e storica la mossa di Giovanni Paolo II per riuscire a dire un padre nostro in greco assieme al capozzon ortodosso...in un'occasione molto informale...

A me sembra che la chiesa non sia mai stata statica...ma come una cosa in continuo fieri...
Per esempio da anni si dibatte per esempio:
Celibato dei preti
Sacerdozio alle donne
Che fare con la gente che non si sposa più
Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ovvio ognuno vorrebbe un Dio e una chiesa fatta così come vuole lui...

Ma ciò non è proprio possibile...

Cioè essa è fatta da sempre da una parte destruens e una costruens...

Esempio, all'epoca di San Francesco sorsero spontaneamente sti ordini mendicanti.
Bon molti finirono male, altri no.
San Francesco si salvò proprio per il suo parlar poco.
Il papa gli chiese che cosa vuoi fare tu?
E lui rispose vivere il vangelo di Cristo sine glossa.
Ok fratello vai in pace.

Se lui diceva...
Voglio vivere povero perchè cristo era povero e voi qui siete pieni di soldi e la gente muore di fame...ecc.ecc..ecc..
Finiva scomunicato o sul rogo no?
Bollato come eretico e vai no?

Poi altra persona di cui sono molto devoto.
San Giovanni Bosco.
Incredibile che cosa ha fatto quell'uomo partendo da una miseria colossale: incredibile.

Mica è stato un dogma a imporgli di fare così...anzi...poteve fregarsene come tutti gli altri preti no?

Invece no...
Si vede che gli andava di fare quello che voleva no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2012)

Conte, hai citato due esempi di santi in cui erano veramente entrati lo spirito e la grazia di Gesù Cristo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, hai citato due esempi di santi in cui erano veramente entrati lo spirito e la grazia di Gesù Cristo


E senti questa...
Ci furono tempi che per combattere la fede socialista...
La chiesa cattolica usò le loro melodie...per fare inni sacri...

Veramente ne sanno una più del diavolo eh? Sti preti...

[video=youtube;MaSJS5Cm6k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaSJS5Cm6k8[/video]


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh da quello che so io, ad oggi, lavorano ancora teologi e traduttori.
> Notizia di pochi anni, è uscito il nuovo lezionario per le sante messe.
> Mi pare che in questi ultimi anni, molto si è fatto per l'ecumenismo, e storica la mossa di Giovanni Paolo II per riuscire a dire un padre nostro in greco assieme al capozzon ortodosso...in un'occasione molto informale...
> 
> ...


anche a me è simpatico don bosco....era un tipo tosto


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

e questo qui....che cosa non si trova nei vecchi canti...della chiesa...

http://www.cantoeprego.it/public/us...=0151&par_sotto=11&param_tit=Io son cristiano

Io son cristiano, dal sacro fonte, un'onda pura scese su di me. Da quel momento sulla mia fronte, pegno più sacro sceso non è. Io son cristiano, questa è la gloria, che fa ridenti questi miei dì. E' il grido santo della vittoria: io son cristiano e morrò così. Io son cristiano, mio padre è Dio; nella sua legge è il mio voler. In lui la pace del viver mio, da lui la santa luce del ver. Io son cristiano, sono fratello di Gesù Cristo, mio Salvator; e dar la vita è santo e bello a Lui che è morto per santo amor.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Verità è negata a priori dai dogmi fideistici. Chi si affida ad una fede rinuncia a vedere coi propri occhi e si abbandona a regole e ritmi altrui fino al punto che se le cose vanno in modo diverso dal previsto, anziché cercare le cause e trovare soluzioni si accontenta di accettare passivamente una presunta "volontà divina". Chi si abbandona ad una fede si abbandona alla furbizia di chi la amministra, accettando di essere presa per il naso e portata a fare cose pure contro la propria volontà ed il proprio interesse. Vittime predilette delle varie chiese sono coloro che con sincerità ed onestà sono già per loro natura portati a fare del bene agli altri a discapito dei propri interessi. Sul lavoro e sui sacrifici di queste ammirevoli anime pure vive ed ingrassa un clero disposto a dare in cambio solo parole e "benedizioni", facendosi affaracci sporchi in tutta libertà ed usando il bene fatto da altri per propagandare la propria associazione mafiosa.
> 
> Un giorno in un pub ho letto una scritta:_ "In God we trust, all the rest pay cash"._
> Bene io "crederò in un dio" solo quando questo pagherà almeno un conto.
> ...





Duchessa ha detto:


> Mitico. Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola. Più un bacio accademico in fronte.


Io invece, al di là della scelta personale di credere o meno, rispettabile-anzi- inviolabile, trovo questo intervento l'espressione di chi non ha per niente chiaro quello di cui sta parlando.
Del resto cristiani non si nasce, si diventa frequentando e vivendo il
Vangelo, nella misura in cui si è capaci di farlo. E non riuscire o non voler farlo non è mica una colpa. 
Non esiste nessuna religione, nel suo verbo fondante, più libera del cristianesimo: il fatto che Gesù si sia fatto schernire torturare e crocifiggere lo dimostra.
Non mi piace che dall'esterno, senza conoscenza reale, si giudichino boccaloni persone che ha no speso una vita nella ricerca di una reale comunione con Cristo. Parlo di gente come San Francesco , madre Teresa di Calcutta, padre Kolbe, solo per citare quelli che mi vengono alla mente così di primo acchito. Sono santi perché i loro gesti furono dettati dalla vera fede in Cristo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me è simpatico don bosco....era un tipo tosto


[video=youtube;ZZ07wtJNJbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ07wtJNJbk[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io invece, al di là della scelta personale di credere o meno, rispettabile-anzi- inviolabile, trovo questo intervento l'espressione di chi non ha per niente chiaro quello di cui sta parlando.
> Del resto cristiani non si nasce, si diventa frequentando e vivendo il Vangelo, nella misura in cui si è capaci di farlo. E non riuscire o *non voler farlo non è mica una colpa*.
> Non esiste nessuna religione, nel suo verbo fondante, più libera del cristianesimo: il fatto che Gesù si sia fatto schernire torturare e crocifiggere lo dimostra.
> Non mi piace che dall'esterno, senza conoscenza reale, si giudichino boccaloni persone che ha no speso una vita nella ricerca di una reale comunione con Cristo. Parlo di gente come San Francesco , madre Teresa di Calcutta, padre Kolbe, solo per citare quelli che mi vengono alla mente così di primo acchito. Sono santi perché i loro gesti furono dettati dalla vera fede in Cristo.


Mai sentita la parola *peccato*?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Esempio.

Nel 2006 mi fecero tutti gli esami a clinica universitaria ospedale di Padova.
Insule pancreatiche andate.
Facevo 4 insuline al giorno.
Andai al Colle Don Bosco a fare due chiacchere davanti alla statua della Madonna Ausiliatrice.

Bon il 24 maggio.
Iniziai ad andare in ipoglicemia.
Mi ridussero le dosi di insulina fino a zero.

Nessun medico ha saputo spiegarmi come mai le insule pancreatiche hanno iniziato di nuovo a produrre insulina.

Ma fatalità il 24 maggio è la festa della Madonna Ausiliatrice e la festa della dedicazione della basilica di San Francesco.

Sarà pura fatalità, ma non mi va, difronte a Dio, se esiste, di aver misconosciuto questo fatto.

Che mi costa reputare che una manina santa ha guardato giù? Nulla.

Poi i bigotti non fanno nulla di male...eh?
Sono i trigotti quelli terrificanti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai sentita la parola *peccato*?


Certo. È uno stato dell'anima e della mente esperito da chi è cristiano.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai sentita la parola *peccato*?


Si...
Infatti i farisei si stracciarono le vesti quando Cristo disse loro...
Sono venuto a rimettere i peccati degli uomini no?
Non andava giù loro sta faccenda,
perchè era molto comodo tenere l'uomo sotto la schiavitù del peccato no?

Cosa disse il fariseo a Cristo riguardo alla Maddalena?
Se tu sapessi che razza di donna è questa non le avresti permesso di toccarti...no?


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2012)

io credo inconsciamente di sentirmi in colpa e comunque non mi sento completa senza una sicurezza spirituale.
non riuscire ad andare oltre me stessa o all'amore per chi mi sta vicino, capisco sia un grosso limite ma per colmarlo mi appello alla ragione che da questo punto di vista non mi può aiutare.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io credo inconsciamente di sentirmi in colpa e comunque non mi sento completa senza una sicurezza spirituale.
> non riuscire ad andare oltre me stessa o all'amore per chi mi sta vicino, capisco sia un grosso limite ma per colmarlo mi appello alla ragione che da questo punto di vista non mi può aiutare.


Vero infatti San Paolo dice...
Noi predichiamo Cristo Crocifisso stoltezza per i pagani 

17 Cristo infatti non mi ha mandato a battezzare, ma a predicare il vangelo; non però con un discorso sapiente, perché non venga resa vana la croce di Cristo. 18 La parola della croce infatti è stoltezza per quelli che vanno in perdizione, ma per quelli che si salvano, per noi, è potenza di Dio. 19 Sta scritto infatti:
Distruggerò la sapienza dei sapienti
e annullerò l'intelligenza degli intelligenti.
20 Dov'è il sapiente? Dov'è il dotto? Dove mai il sottile ragionatore di questo mondo? Non ha forse Dio dimostrato stolta la sapienza di questo mondo? 21 Poiché, infatti, nel disegno sapiente di Dio il mondo, con tutta la sua sapienza, non ha conosciuto Dio, è piaciuto a Dio di salvare i credenti con la stoltezza della predicazione. 22 E mentre i Giudei chiedono i miracoli e i Greci cercano la sapienza, 23 noi predichiamo Cristo crocifisso, scandalo per i Giudei, stoltezza per i pagani; 24 ma per coloro che sono chiamati, sia Giudei che Greci, predichiamo Cristo potenza di Dio e sapienza di Dio. 25 Perché ciò che è stoltezza di Dio è più sapiente degli uomini, e ciò che è debolezza di Dio è più forte degli uomini.
26 Considerate infatti la vostra chiamata, fratelli: non ci sono tra voi molti sapienti secondo la carne, non molti potenti, non molti nobili. 27 Ma Dio ha scelto ciò che nel mondo è stolto per confondere i sapienti, Dio ha scelto ciò che nel mondo è debole per confondere i forti, 28 Dio ha scelto ciò che nel mondo è ignobile e disprezzato e ciò che è nulla per ridurre a nulla le cose che sono, 29 perché nessun uomo possa gloriarsi davanti a Dio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> che bello ho trovato qualcuno qui dentro che la pensa come me
> 
> che poi la cosa che da più fastidio sapete qual'è?
> che la chiesa ha sancito e stabilito per tutti che i VALORI DELLA FEDE CRISTIANA sono la bontà, la misericordia, ecc, insomma, tutti quelli che sono i valori più belli dell'essere umano.
> ...


Leggo un po' alla volta e saltello qua e la. Qui, per esempio.
Madonna che cumulo di ignoranza.
Quelli che  tu definisci valori cristiani, sono giustamente valori pertinenti all'umanità, non solo ai cristiani.
Ma Cristo era l'incarnazione assoluta di queste virtù. Le ha vissute tutte al massimo, anche per chi non voglia credere che fosse il figlio di Dio, Gesù è una figura di un'umanità assoluta e splendente.
Per questo la chiesa assume come fondanti questi valori, perché sono IN  Cristo, l'essere umano più bello.

Tutto il pistolotto sui falsi cristiani è di una banalità disarmante e trovo che si commeti da sè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io credo inconsciamente di sentirmi in colpa e comunque non mi sento completa senza una sicurezza spirituale.
> non riuscire ad andare oltre me stessa o all'amore per chi mi sta vicino, capisco sia un grosso limite ma per colmarlo mi appello alla ragione che da questo punto di vista non mi può aiutare.


Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. La mia vita spirituale è poverissima da un po' di tempo a questa parte. 
Ricordo che dissi a Marì di sentirmi imbarbarita. Forse dovrei rimettermi a leggere il Vangelo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Infatti i farisei si stracciarono le vesti quando Cristo disse loro...
> Sono venuto a rimettere i peccati degli uomini no?
> Non andava giù loro sta faccenda,
> ...


Va' e non peccare più


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. La mia vita spirituale è poverissima da un po' di tempo a questa parte.
> Ricordo che dissi a* Marì *di sentirmi imbarbarita. Forse dovrei rimettermi a leggere il Vangelo


un pensiero a lei


----------



## passante (31 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. La mia vita spirituale è poverissima da un po' di tempo a questa parte.
> Ricordo che dissi a Marì di sentirmi imbarbarita. Forse dovrei rimettermi a leggere il Vangelo


del resto... nessun luogo è troppo lontano per fare ritorno. (te l'ho già scritto, vero? immagino di sì ).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> nessun luogo è troppo lontano per fare ritorno. (te l'ho già scritto, vero? immagino di sì).


quando arriva il momento, ti rendi conto che ti rimane un solo luogo dove tornare, e gli altri sono infinitamente lontani. in cuore nostro sappiamo dove andare, alla fine. mentre siamo vivi invece, lo evitiamo, per non contaminarlo. è il nostro sacro graal, l'ultima dimora.

non c'è religione e non c'è chiesa, non c'è fede e nessun documento che ci potrà dire come arrivarci, ma lo facciamo tutti. se avessimo più presente questo fatto, tutto il resto sarebbe molto meno importante. ma, a secondo dei casi, ci troviamo alle prese con il miglioramento delle altre dimore e quindi siamo costretti a rassegnarci ai nostri e altrui difetti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Dicembre 2012)

Il Conte, grazie alla sua stretta relazione con l'ambiente ecclesiastico, ha usato di questo il più abusato degli strumenti: le parole scritte da chissà chi, chissà quando e chissà perchè scaricate a camionate e condibili a piacere di interpretazioni e chiavi di lettura al punto di essere mostrate come "dimostrazioni di verità", di qualsiasi verità si tratti, a seconda della necessità del momento. Sistema molto simile a quello da sempre usato da maghi, chiromanti, imbonitori ed altri cialtroni.
Il fatto che la chiesa cattolica duri più di altre organizzazioni dimostra solo che ha trovato un modo migliore di sopravvivere. Una struttura mafiosa ben strutturata perchè riesce ad appoggiarsi sui bisogni veri o presunti della gente ad un livello più profondo di quanto le altre mafie sono riuscite finora a fare. Che la cupola di san pietro sia ancora in piedi è cosa che deriva anche in gran parte dagli interessi economici e di potere che essa rappresenta. Gli sbagli dei cecchini sono cosa comunissima, e quell'errore (che errore non è stato: io di una ferita del genere sarei morto probabilmente, non potendo disporre di attenzioni particolari quali quelle riservate a chi ha redini d'oro in mano), pare tanto clamoroso solo per l'importanza della vittima. D'altro canto la chiesa è sempre stata esperta nel trarre "miracoli" dagli eventi più banali ed insignificanti che potessero però far leva sulla fantasia emotiva della gente.
Riguardo alle grandi figure della storia cattolica, mi piacerebbe fare una semplice considerazione: non è possibile costruire una bugia "solida" se non poggiandola su uno spesso substrato di verità.
Molti personaggi "storici" della chiesa, di storico non hanno nulla e spesso si rivela che non solo sono inventate le gesta, ma spesso addirittura lo stesso personaggio. Quelli più recenti sono comunque veicolati dalla propaganda, ed a tal proposito ricordo di aver letto qualche tempo fa alcune cose sui metodi di "carità" praticati da Madre Teresa di Calcutta. Sinceramente, se sono cose vere quelle che ho letto, spero proprio di non essere mai oggetto di tali "amorevoli" attenzioni.
In uno dei mei post precedenti ho fatto proprio accenno a quei grandi esempi di umanità che da sempre si prodigano per il prossimo, e rinnovo qui la mia ammirazione ed il mio rispetto per loro. Quello che mi disgusta non è il fatto che essi si siano sentiti ispirati ad una figura divina, ma che essi e le loro gesta siano stati fatti strumento di schifosa viscida propaganda a favore di una delle peggiori mafie che la storia umana possa ricordare.
Gandhi è stato fortunato a non essere cristiano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il Conte, grazie alla sua stretta relazione con l'ambiente ecclesiastico, ha usato di questo il più abusato degli strumenti: le parole scritte da chissà chi, chissà quando e chissà perchè scaricate a camionate e condibili a piacere di interpretazioni e chiavi di lettura al punto di essere mostrate come "dimostrazioni di verità", di qualsiasi verità si tratti, a seconda della necessità del momento. Sistema molto simile a quello da sempre usato da maghi, chiromanti, imbonitori ed altri cialtroni.
> Il fatto che la chiesa cattolica duri più di altre organizzazioni dimostra solo che ha trovato un modo migliore di sopravvivere. Una struttura mafiosa ben strutturata perchè riesce ad appoggiarsi sui bisogni veri o presunti della gente ad un livello più profondo di quanto le altre mafie sono riuscite finora a fare. Che la cupola di san pietro sia ancora in piedi è cosa che deriva anche in gran parte dagli interessi economici e di potere che essa rappresenta. Gli sbagli dei cecchini sono cosa comunissima, e quell'errore (che errore non è stato: io di una ferita del genere sarei morto probabilmente, non potendo disporre di attenzioni particolari quali quelle riservate a chi ha redini d'oro in mano), pare tanto clamoroso solo per l'importanza della vittima. D'altro canto la chiesa è sempre stata esperta nel trarre "miracoli" dagli eventi più banali ed insignificanti che potessero però far leva sulla fantasia emotiva della gente.
> Riguardo alle grandi figure della storia cattolica, mi piacerebbe fare una semplice considerazione: non è possibile costruire una bugia "solida" se non poggiandola su uno spesso substrato di verità.
> Molti personaggi "storici" della chiesa, di storico non hanno nulla e spesso si rivela che non solo sono inventate le gesta, ma spesso addirittura lo stesso personaggio. Quelli più recenti sono comunque veicolati dalla propaganda, ed a tal proposito ricordo di aver letto qualche tempo fa alcune cose sui metodi di "carità" praticati da Madre Teresa di Calcutta. Sinceramente, se sono cose vere quelle che ho letto, spero proprio di non essere mai oggetto di tali "amorevoli" attenzioni.
> ...


I Santi delle Chiese hanno tutti in comune di essere strumentalizzati ai fini ignoti delle Chiese stesse. Il mieloso linguaggio autoconfermante è tipico della proclamazione religiosa, qualunque religione sia. Gandhi ne sapeva la sua.

Per rendere una Chiesa inattaccabile su tutti i fronti, è necessaria che sia potente e che questo potere sia costruito sulle paure della gente comune e sulla corruzione o minaccia di chi è già al potere. Se vuoi diventare Santo, non devi soddisfare le richieste della Gente, ma della Chiesa, intesa come istituzione. Nessuna Chiesa accetta il Santo del popolo, perché il popolo deve continuare a credere ciò che la Chiesa *non* sa, perché solo così è in grado di trarre vantaggio. Si propone come autorità, dove invece ha perso ogni autorevolezza, proprio perché pensa di poter imporre la volontà del dio impostandosi come tramite. In altre parole, la Chiese obbliga la gente comune di rivolgersi a loro invece direttamente a dio. Chiunque osa di fare invece cosa è scritto nella bibbia e nei vangeli, viene scomunicato.

I Santi e Beati sono i personaggi che sono considerati indispensabili intermediatori fra dio e la gente, perché si sottomettono alla Chiesa. Esattamente come si faceva 2000+ anni fa ai tempi degli Ebrei. I loro Santi erano i Profeti, meramente svitati ai nostri occhi, dove le figure più impressionanti e autonomi avevano un ruolo minore. Io ad esempio vedo in Elia uno dei più grandi praticanti spirituali di tutti i tempi (ma non l'unico), che nella Chiesa Ebrea e Cattolica non ha nessun ruolo speciale, se non saper fare delle cose un po' troppo strampalate per poterle ignorare del tutto. Mentre ho una vaga idea cosa fosse il carro di fuoco con cui si è congedato, la Chiesa e loro membri anche più elevati non vede neanche una scintilla di idea, cosa potrebbe essere. E così, questo dettaglio è stato tramandato senza modifiche. Se avessero saputo un po', l'avrebbero mielato o meglio, strappato.

Io mi fermo qui. Potrei scrivere un libro, ma non è ancora giunto il momento


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il Conte, grazie alla sua stretta relazione con l'ambiente ecclesiastico, ha usato di questo il più abusato degli strumenti: le parole scritte da chissà chi, chissà quando e chissà perchè scaricate a camionate e condibili a piacere di interpretazioni e chiavi di lettura al punto di essere mostrate come "dimostrazioni di verità", di qualsiasi verità si tratti, a seconda della necessità del momento. Sistema molto simile a quello da sempre usato da maghi, chiromanti, imbonitori ed altri cialtroni.
> Il fatto che la chiesa cattolica duri più di altre organizzazioni dimostra solo che ha trovato un modo migliore di sopravvivere. Una struttura mafiosa ben strutturata perchè riesce ad appoggiarsi sui bisogni veri o presunti della gente ad un livello più profondo di quanto le altre mafie sono riuscite finora a fare. Che la cupola di san pietro sia ancora in piedi è cosa che deriva anche in gran parte dagli interessi economici e di potere che essa rappresenta. Gli sbagli dei cecchini sono cosa comunissima, e quell'errore (che errore non è stato: io di una ferita del genere sarei morto probabilmente, non potendo disporre di attenzioni particolari quali quelle riservate a chi ha redini d'oro in mano), pare tanto clamoroso solo per l'importanza della vittima. D'altro canto la chiesa è sempre stata esperta nel trarre "miracoli" dagli eventi più banali ed insignificanti che potessero però far leva sulla fantasia emotiva della gente.
> Riguardo alle grandi figure della storia cattolica, mi piacerebbe fare una semplice considerazione: non è possibile costruire una bugia "solida" se non poggiandola su uno spesso substrato di verità.
> Molti personaggi "storici" della chiesa, di storico non hanno nulla e spesso si rivela che non solo sono inventate le gesta, ma spesso addirittura lo stesso personaggio. Quelli più recenti sono comunque veicolati dalla propaganda, ed a tal proposito ricordo di aver letto qualche tempo fa alcune cose sui metodi di "carità" praticati da Madre Teresa di Calcutta. Sinceramente, se sono cose vere quelle che ho letto, spero proprio di non essere mai oggetto di tali "amorevoli" attenzioni.
> ...


Parole che tu dimostri di non avere neanche mai letto per conto tuo...
Facile parlare a vanvera di cose che non si conoscono...
Ma si rimedia solo brutte figure...

Bon se leggessi Madre Teresa
Mai MAI in un solo momento 
Ha pensato di critcare la chiesa
Perchè le considerava sua madre.

Tutti i santi hanno un tratto comune con San Francesco
Che disse ai suoi frati
Io ho fatto la mia parte
la vostra ve la insegni Cristo

non ho nulla da insegnarvi o spiegare

Vedi le persone di un certo tipo
privilegiano il positivo delle cose
e non si fanno toccare dal negativo...

Sappilo comunque
Nell'ordine di madre teresa le suore sono sempre in coppia.
Finchè una lavora per i poveri, la consorella sta in chiesa a pregare e viceversa...

Ovvio i media si lasciano sempre e solo colpire dall'aspetto materiale, le opere della fede, 
Ma non conoscono e non vedono l'aspetto mistico della faccenda...

Ma potresti andare tu da quelle suore che pregano e dire...
Ma cosa fate qui a gigionare andate a lavorare con le altre no?
Che cazzo di missionarie siete?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I Santi delle Chiese hanno tutti in comune di essere strumentalizzati ai fini ignoti delle Chiese stesse. Il mieloso linguaggio autoconfermante è tipico della proclamazione religiosa, qualunque religione sia. Gandhi ne sapeva la sua.
> 
> Per rendere una Chiesa inattaccabile su tutti i fronti, è necessaria che sia potente e che questo potere sia costruito sulle paure della gente comune e sulla corruzione o minaccia di chi è già al potere. Se vuoi diventare Santo, non devi soddisfare le richieste della Gente, ma della Chiesa, intesa come istituzione. Nessuna Chiesa accetta il Santo del popolo, perché il popolo deve continuare a credere ciò che la Chiesa *non* sa, perché solo così è in grado di trarre vantaggio. Si propone come autorità, dove invece ha perso ogni autorevolezza, proprio perché pensa di poter imporre la volontà del dio impostandosi come tramite. In altre parole, la Chiese obbliga la gente comune di rivolgersi a loro invece direttamente a dio. Chiunque osa di fare invece cosa è scritto nella bibbia e nei vangeli, viene scomunicato.
> 
> ...


parzialmente d'accordo.
Anzi oserei dire che le cause di beatificazione costano un occhio della testa.
Come figura di santo del popolo indicherei però sant'antonio di padova no?
Quando sono stato in giappone, perfino là conoscevano quest'uomo.

Nella religione ebraica 
mi spiace
fonte rabbino di budapest
il concetto di santo non esiste
Solo Dio è il Santo.

E la frase del rabbino che mi ha choccato è la seguente.
Per noi non è importante essere santi, ma giusti.
Loro hanno questa figura il giusto.

Come religione,
quella ebraica 
è stracolma di segni e di riti simbolici.

In sinagoga la funzione non inizia se non sono presenti, e ai posti di competenza, tot anziani.

Nell'ebraismo Santo sta per Sacro.
Nel nuovo testamento entra il concetto di Santità come lo concepiamo noi.

Eccolo descritto così nel levitico:
I sacerdoti saranno santi per il loro Dio e non profaneranno il nome del loro Dio, perchè offrono sacrifici consumati dal fuoco, pane del loro Dio: perciò saranno santi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Eh, si, lo ammetto, sono ignorante........
Non ho montagne di parole altrui da sparare ad alzo zero. Ho solo le mie, per quello che valgono......


----------



## Simy (1 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Ma voi credete in Dio?*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eh, si, lo ammetto, sono ignorante........
> Non ho montagne di parole altrui da sparare ad alzo zero. Ho solo le mie, per quello che valgono......


Valgono molto di più ...fidati



Ciao tesoro bello


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Valgono molto di più ...fidati
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao tesoro bello


Buonasera mia bella ceciona! Come sta Yuma? Superato il problema botti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> parzialmente d'accordo.
> Anzi oserei dire che le cause di beatificazione costano un occhio della testa.
> Come figura di santo del popolo indicherei però sant'antonio di padova no?
> Quando sono stato in giappone, perfino là conoscevano quest'uomo.
> ...


Avevo però detto che i santi degli Ebrei sono/erano i Profeti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eh, si, lo ammetto, sono ignorante........
> Non ho montagne di parole altrui da sparare ad alzo zero. Ho solo le mie, per quello che valgono......


Questo genere di ignoranza è assolutamente tollerabile, se non essenziale. L'opinione personale non è ignoranza


----------



## Simy (1 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Ma voi credete in Dio?*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buonasera mia bella ceciona! Come sta Yuma? Superato il problema botti?


Si tutto bene é stata brava le avevo comprato un osso di prosciutto, quindi era abbastanza impegnata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo genere di ignoranza è assolutamente tollerabile, se non essenziale. L'opinione personale non è ignoranza


Mmmmm, attenzione, non vorrei si desse un messaggio sbagliato. L'ignoranza non è mai un "valore".
E' un certo tipo di "patrimonio culturale" che diventa superfluo quando vi è reale volontà di vedere le cose coi propri occhi prima che siano altri a farcene un disegno più o meno distorto per poi imporcelo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Si tutto bene é stata brava le avevo comprato un osso di prosciutto, quindi era abbastanza impegnata


Patatona! Chissà che botti ha fatto lei con gli schiocchi dell'osso che si rompeva sotto i suoi teneri dentini.......


----------



## Simy (1 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Patatona! Chissà che botti ha fatto lei con gli schiocchi dell'osso che si rompeva sotto i suoi teneri dentini.......


già...devo ammettere che è inquietante....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Avevo però detto che i santi degli Ebrei sono/erano i Profeti


E io ti ripeto che non è un'equazione valida.
Nell'ebraismo santi sono i sacerdoti.
I profeti erano persone che parlavano in nome di Dio.
E ognuno di loro ha avuto una vicenda particolare.

Erano considerati così santi dagli ebrei, che Cristo quando si scaglia contro i giudei, dice, voi avete messo a morte i profeti.

Diciamo poi, appunto che gli Ebrei moderni, non hanno accettato che Cristo sia il Messia, ma lo hanno visto come un profeta e infatti ha fatto la fine dei profeti.

Nel concetto Cristiano i santi possono anche avere il dono della profezia ma anche no...

Ma mi pare che alcuni profeti fossero sacerdoti o figli di sacerdoti...

E se leggiamo i testi dei profeti nella Bibbia 
Ehm...

Sono quasi tutte invettive divine contro il popolo di Israele colpevole di iniquità tradimenti menzogna ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2013)

Esempio il primo profeta Isaia

Attacca la musica così...

Visione che Isaia, figlio di Amoz, ebbe su Giuda e su Gerusalemme nei giorni di Ozia, di Iotam, di Acaz e di Ezechia, re di Giuda.



Udite, cieli; ascolta, terra, perché il Signore dice: «Ho allevato e fatto crescere figli, ma essi si sono ribellati contro di me.



Il bue conosce il proprietario e l'asino la greppia del padrone, ma Israele non conosce e il mio popolo non comprende».



Guai, gente peccatrice, popolo carico di iniquità! Razza di scellerati, figli corrotti! Hanno abbandonato il Signore, hanno disprezzato il Santo di Israele, si sono voltati indietro;



perché volete ancora essere colpiti, accumulando ribellioni? La testa è tutta malata, tutto il cuore langue.



Dalla pianta dei piedi alla testa non c'è in esso una parte illesa, ma ferite e lividure e piaghe aperte, che non sono state ripulite, né fasciate, né curate con olio.



Il vostro paese è devastato, le vostre città arse dal fuoco. La vostra campagna, sotto i vostri occhi, la divorano gli stranieri; è una desolazione come Sòdoma distrutta.



E' rimasta sola la figlia di Sion come una capanna in una vigna, come un casotto in un campo di cocomeri, come una città assediata.



Se il Signore degli eserciti non ci avesse lasciato un resto, gia saremmo come Sòdoma, simili a Gomorra.



Udite la parola del Signore, voi capi di Sòdoma; ascoltate la dottrina del nostro Dio, popolo di Gomorra!



«Che m'importa dei vostri sacrifici senza numero?» dice il Signore. «Sono sazio degli olocausti di montoni e del grasso di giovenchi; il sangue di tori e di agnelli e di capri io non lo gradisco.



Quando venite a presentarvi a me, chi richiede da voi che veniate a calpestare i miei atri?



Smettete di presentare offerte inutili, l'incenso è un abominio per me; noviluni, sabati, assemblee sacre, non posso sopportare delitto e solennità.



I vostri noviluni e le vostre feste io detesto, sono per me un peso; sono stanco di sopportarli.



Quando stendete le mani, io allontano gli occhi da voi. Anche se moltiplicate le preghiere, io non ascolto. Le vostre mani grondano sangue.



Lavatevi, purificatevi, togliete il male delle vostre azioni dalla mia vista. Cessate di fare il male,



imparate a fare il bene, ricercate la giustizia, soccorrete l'oppresso, rendete giustizia all'orfano, difendete la causa della vedova».



«Su, venite e discutiamo» dice il Signore. «Anche se i vostri peccati fossero come scarlatto, diventeranno bianchi come neve. Se fossero rossi come porpora, diventeranno come lana.



Se sarete docili e ascolterete, mangerete i frutti della terra.



Ma se vi ostinate e vi ribellate, sarete divorati dalla spada, perché la bocca del Signore ha parlato».



Come mai è diventata una prostituta la città fedele? Era piena di rettitudine, la giustizia vi dimorava; ora invece è piena di assassini!



Il tuo argento è diventato scoria, il tuo vino migliore è diluito con acqua.



I tuoi capi sono ribelli e complici di ladri; tutti sono bramosi di regali, ricercano mance, non rendono giustizia all'orfano e la causa della vedova fino a loro non giunge.



Perciò, oracolo del Signore, Dio degli eserciti, il Potente di Israele: «Ah, esigerò soddisfazioni dai miei avversari, mi vendicherò dei miei nemici.



Stenderò la mano su di te, purificherò nel crogiuolo le tue scorie, eliminerò da te tutto il piombo.



Renderò i tuoi giudici come una volta, i tuoi consiglieri come al principio. Dopo, sarai chiamata città della giustizia, città fedele».



Sion sarà riscattata con la giustizia, i suoi convertiti con la rettitudine.



Tutti insieme finiranno in rovina ribelli e peccatori e periranno quanti hanno abbandonato il Signore.



Vi vergognerete delle querce di cui vi siete compiaciuti, arrossirete dei giardini che vi siete scelti,



poiché sarete come quercia dalle foglie avvizzite e come giardino senza acqua.



Il forte diverrà come stoppa, la sua opera come scintilla; bruceranno tutte e due insieme e nessuno le spegnerà.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me un uomo è libero di credere al Dio che gli pare.
E' libero di plasmarselo come pare a lui.
L'importante è che non si finisca in certe fedi da regime totalitario dove vengono impiegati enormi forze di propaganda fidae e forze armate coercitive perchè le persone siano a posto ideologicamente no?
Facile promulgare l'ateismo di stato, per sostituire l'aspetto religioso con l'obbligo all'adesione ai valori del partito no?

Poi la cosa che a me sconcerta degli atei nostrani è la totale ignoranza su cosa credono le varie religioni.

E ci si abbandona a pericolose filantropie no?

Allora la mia fede è di stampo cristiano protestante, ho un grande amore verso i luterani, perchè hanno avuto il grande merito di portare Dio agli uomini. Mentre nella religione cattolica nei secoli, i testi sacri erano appannaggio solo dei sacerdoti. Incredibile l'operazione di Martin Lutero per dare ai fedeli la Bibbia in volgare e i canti della fede e del catechismo, il famoso Corale Luterano. ( che ha ispirato moltissimi musicisti).

Non mi piace la religione ebraica.
Per il seguente motivo: Inaccettabile per me il loro sentirsi popolo eletto prediletto che porta a considerare roba inferiore ogni cosa che non è ebrea. Mentre per la religione cristiana il mio prossimo è ogni essere umano, in quanto figlio di Dio, almeno quanto me, nella loro religione il prossimo è solo ed esclusivamente il confratello ebreo.

Non mi piace la religione musulmana.
Per la questione femminile.
Per il concetto che se ti fai saltare per aria con il tritolo in mezzo agli infedeli, hai il paradiso garantito.

Sono molto affascinato dal mondo degli ortodossi.
I riti della chiesa cristiana ortodossa sono fantastici, anche se sigh, niente organo.
( pare che l'organo a canne fosse impiegato nei postriboli dai turchi).

Non mi dispiacciono il buddismo e compagnia bella.

Ai testimoni di Genova dico che tengo alla Sampadoria!

Infine sono molto affascinato dal paganesimo greco.
Del mondo degli dei che giocano a dadi con le questioni umane, ma che soggiacciono ad un'entità superiore detta il fato, contro il quale nulla possono neppure pallade atena.

E la mia dea preferita è la venere pandemia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho studiato praticamente tutte le religioni (maggiori e minori) del mondo per avere una visione completa e comprendere le origini dei problemi culturali dei vari popoli. Perché la religione applica un timbro culturale a tutti i suoi membri, atei o credenti. Il timbro più evidente è il modo di contare il tempo. Siamo convinti che il 2013 sia l'anno usato in tutto il mondo, ma non è assolutamente vero 

Gli atei per la maggior parte hanno una buona cultura conoscendo almeno bene la religione che respingono, ma sono spesso fanatici come alcuni credenti. Cioè per avere una sana relazione anti-religiosa, bisogna essere comunque tolleranti. E, per avere una sana relazione religiosa, bisogna essere tolleranti uguale.

Nei vari brani religiosi però viene evidenziata e inneggiata l'intolleranza verso gli altri. Questo forse è l'aspetto che è cambiato negli ultimi 50 anni. C'è più tolleranza. Ma ci sono comunque tanti che ne approfittano, per ottenere il potere assoluto. Quando poi adori questo potere, diventi santo, quando lo disprezzi, diventi nemico e peccatore. Invece, sia adulazione che disprezzo del potere non ha nulla a che fare con religione e fede. Ed è questo il lato che nella norma non viene osservato ... perché non costa nulla e non da nulla, se non la personalissima serenità e felicità.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho studiato praticamente tutte le religioni (maggiori e minori) del mondo per avere una visione completa e comprendere le origini dei problemi culturali dei vari popoli. Perché la religione applica un timbro culturale a tutti i suoi membri, atei o credenti. Il timbro più evidente è il modo di contare il tempo. Siamo convinti che il 2013 sia l'anno usato in tutto il mondo, ma non è assolutamente vero
> 
> Gli atei per la maggior parte hanno una buona cultura conoscendo almeno bene la religione che respingono, ma sono spesso fanatici come alcuni credenti. Cioè per avere una sana relazione anti-religiosa, bisogna essere comunque tolleranti. E, per avere una sana relazione religiosa, bisogna essere tolleranti uguale.
> 
> Nei vari brani religiosi però viene evidenziata e inneggiata l'intolleranza verso gli altri. Questo forse è l'aspetto che è cambiato negli ultimi 50 anni. C'è più tolleranza. Ma ci sono comunque tanti che ne approfittano, per ottenere il potere assoluto. Quando poi adori questo potere, diventi santo, quando lo disprezzi, diventi nemico e peccatore. Invece, sia adulazione che disprezzo del potere non ha nulla a che fare con religione e fede. Ed è questo il lato che nella norma non viene osservato ... perché non costa nulla e non da nulla, se non la personalissima serenità e felicità.


Ma io non capisco sta questione del potere...
E non ho mai capito quali siano i poteri occulti della chiesa cattolica.
Vero dice MM che io ho dimestichezza con gli ambienti religiosi.
Ma in trent'anni che lavoro per loro, MAI, MAI, MAI si sono permessi di ingerirsi nella mia vita privata neanche con una parola.

Ovvio non posso suonare l'organo in chiesa 5 messe ogni domenica e poi uscire dalla chiesa e maledire i miei datori di lavoro no?

Ma è anche ovvio che in trent'anni impari a vedere molte cose dietro le quinte...e ti dici...ok dai anche loro sotto la tonaca sono uomini no?

Ma è anche vero che non ho mai frequentato le alte sfere ecclesiastiche e mai mi sono abbassato a baciare un anello di un vescovo.

Ma con un certo vescovo ci davamo del tu...per la sua passione per la musica e perchè era del mio paese...

Quando andai a suonare al suo paese a Troia in provincia di Foggia...i popolani mi fecero una festa che non dimenticherò mai...fu molto, ma molto amato, da quella gente...forse perchè fece tanta carità ai bisognosi...così mi dissero quei popoli...


----------



## babsi (2 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Leggo un po' alla volta e saltello qua e la. Qui, per esempio.
> Madonna che cumulo di ignoranza.
> Quelli che  tu definisci valori cristiani, sono giustamente valori pertinenti all'umanità, non solo ai cristiani.
> Ma Cristo era l'incarnazione assoluta di queste virtù. Le ha vissute tutte al massimo, anche per chi non voglia credere che fosse il figlio di Dio, Gesù è una figura di un'umanità assoluta e splendente.
> ...


Chiara intanto piano coi toni, ignoranza dove?
Ho scritto cose dimostrabili(al contrario dei grandi miracoli che si predicano ma qui la pianto sennò dovremmo aprire un discorsetto un po' troppo lungo), non mi sono certo inventata niente, quindi andiamoci piano.
Cristo era l'incarnazione di queste virtù, ma è proprio questo il punto, lo era lui come ce ne sono stati altri non cristiani, guarda Gandhi, non era cristiano eppure è stato un esempio illuminante della non violenza e di come un uomo possa combattere con la propria voce e farne l'arma più grande. Insomma sto dicendo che tutte quelle figure storiche realmente vissute che hanno fatto sul serio del bene per gli altri io le vedo come dei grandi uomini, portatori di grandi valori, ma non perchè cristiani, ok? ma perchè, tanto per citarne uno come San Francesco, hanno saputo spogliarsi di tutto per darlo agli altri, e io credo che questo vada oltre la fede, è insito nell'essere umano come può esserlo la cattiveria stessa, ci viene da dentro, a chi più a chi meno, e voglio credere che lui lo avrebbe fatto anche da ateo, a prescindere dalla sua fede. Se un uno è buono dentro lo è, indipendentemente dal suo credo.
Questo volevo dire.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Chiara intanto piano coi toni, ignoranza dove?
> Ho scritto cose dimostrabili(al contrario dei grandi miracoli che si predicano ma qui la pianto sennò dovremmo aprire un discorsetto un po' troppo lungo), non mi sono certo inventata niente, quindi andiamoci piano.
> Cristo era l'incarnazione di queste virtù, ma è proprio questo il punto, lo era lui come ce ne sono stati altri non cristiani, guarda Gandhi, non era cristiano eppure è stato un esempio illuminante della non violenza e di come un uomo possa combattere con la propria voce e farne l'arma più grande. Insomma sto dicendo che tutte quelle figure storiche realmente vissute che hanno fatto sul serio del bene per gli altri io le vedo come dei grandi uomini, portatori di grandi valori, ma non perchè cristiani, ok? ma perchè, tanto per citarne uno come San Francesco, hanno saputo spogliarsi di tutto per darlo agli altri, e io credo che questo vada oltre la fede, è insito nell'essere umano come può esserlo la cattiveria stessa, ci viene da dentro, a chi più a chi meno, e voglio credere che lui lo avrebbe fatto anche da ateo, a prescindere dalla sua fede. Se un uno è buono dentro lo è, indipendentemente dal suo credo.
> Questo volevo dire.


Per me hai le idee un po' confuse.
San Francesco lo conosco molto bene.
Pare che egli abbia avuto una visione in cui Dio gli disse, vai e ripara la mia chiesa che cade a pezzi.
Lui come al solito non capì il messaggio e si mise a riparare la piccola chiesa della porziuncola oggi custodita entro la basilica si santa Maria degli Angeli in Assisi.
San Francesco non era un prete, ma diceva che considerava più di lui anche il più povero e scalcinato tra i preti, per il semplice fatto che lui, il prete poteva dare a lui l'Eucarestia e non viceversa.
San Francesco giurò obbedienza incondizionata alla Chiesa e andò in pellegrinaggio da Innocenzo III papa, per farsi approvare la regola.

http://www.monasterovirtuale.it/home/classici/francesco/regolabollata.html

Qui trovi il testo della regola bollata 1223.
E posso dirti che i frati francescani sempre fanno riferimento al vescovo della diocesi a cui appartengono.

Gandhi non era uno stupido sempliciotto come lo si dipinge.
Nato il 2 ottobre 1869 a Portbandar in India, dopo aver studiato nelle università di Ahmrdabad e Londra ed essersi laureato in giurisprudenza, esercita brevemente l'avvocatura a Bombay.

Di origini benestanti, nelle ultime generazioni la sua famiglia ricoprì alcune cariche importanti nelle corti del Kathiawar, tanto che il padre Mohandas Kaba Gandhi era stato primo ministro del principe Rajkot. I Gandhi tradizionalmente erano di religione Vaishnava; appartenevano cioè ad una setta Hindù con particolare devozione per Vishnù.

Nel 1893 si reca in Sud Africa con l'incarico di consulente legale per una ditta indiana: vi rimarrà per ventuno anni. Qui si scontra con una realtà terribile, in cui migliaia di immigrati indiani sono vittime della segregazione razziale. L'indignazione per le discriminazioni razziali subite dai suoi connazionali (e da lui stesso) da parte delle autorità britanniche, lo spingono alla lotta politica.

Il Mahatma si batte per il riconoscimento dei diritti dei suoi compatrioti e dal 1906 lancia, a livello di massa, il suo metodo di lotta basato sulla resistenza nonviolenta, denominato anche Satyagraha: una forma di non-collaborazione radicale con il governo britannico, concepita come mezzo di pressione di massa.

Gandhi giunge all'uguaglianza sociale e politica tramite le ribellioni pacifiche e le marce.

Alla fine il governo sudafricano attua importanti riforme a favore dei lavoratori indiani: eliminazione di parte delle vecchie leggi discriminatorie, riconoscimento ai nuovi immigrati della parità dei diritti e validità dei matrimoni religiosi.

Nel 1915 Gandhi torna in India dove circolano già da tempo fermenti di ribellione contro l'arroganza del dominio britannico, in particolare per la nuova legislazione agraria, che prevedeva il sequestro delle terre ai contadini in caso di scarso o mancato raccolto, e per la crisi dell'artigianato.

Diventa il leader del Partito del Congresso, partito che si batte per la liberazione dal colonialismo britannico.

Nel 1919 prende il via la prima grande campagna satyagraha di disobbedienza civile, che prevede il boicottaggio delle merci inglesi e il non-pagamento delle imposte. Il Mahatma subisce un processo ed è arrestato. Viene tenuto in carcere pochi mesi, ma una volta uscito riprende la sua battaglia con altri satyagraha. Nuovamente incarcerato e poi rilasciato, Gandhi partecipa alla Conferenza di Londra sul problema indiano, chiedendo l'indipendenza del suo paese.

Del 1930 è la terza campagna di resistenza. Organizza la marcia del sale: disobbedienza contro la tassa sul sale, la più iniqua perché colpiva soprattutto le classi povere. La campagna si allarga con il boicottaggio dei tessuti provenienti dall'estero. Gli inglesi arrestano Gandhi, sua moglie e altre 50.000 persone. Spesso incarcerato anche negli anni successivi, la "Grande Anima" risponde agli arresti con lunghissimi scioperi della fame (importante è quello che egli intraprende per richiamare l'attenzione sul problema della condizione degli intoccabili, la casta più bassa della società indiana). 

La grande anima comunque per evitare casini e disordini, mise tutti gli indiani ospiti non registrati, di fede islamica, in pakistan. Creando appunto uno stato per loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Chiara intanto piano coi toni, ignoranza dove?
> Ho scritto cose dimostrabili(al contrario dei grandi miracoli che si predicano ma qui la pianto sennò dovremmo aprire un discorsetto un po' troppo lungo), non mi sono certo inventata niente, quindi andiamoci piano.
> Cristo era l'incarnazione di queste virtù, ma è proprio questo il punto, lo era lui come ce ne sono stati altri non cristiani, guarda Gandhi, non era cristiano eppure è stato un esempio illuminante della non violenza e di come un uomo possa combattere con la propria voce e farne l'arma più grande. Insomma sto dicendo che tutte quelle figure storiche realmente vissute che hanno fatto sul serio del bene per gli altri io le vedo come dei grandi uomini, portatori di grandi valori, ma non perchè cristiani, ok? ma perchè, tanto per citarne uno come San Francesco, hanno saputo spogliarsi di tutto per darlo agli altri, e io credo che questo vada oltre la fede, è insito nell'essere umano come può esserlo la cattiveria stessa, ci viene da dentro, a chi più a chi meno,* e voglio credere che lui lo avrebbe fatto anche da ateo,* a prescindere dalla sua fede. Se un uno è buono dentro lo è, indipendentemente dal suo credo.
> Questo volevo dire.


no, lui lo fece per seguire l'esempio di Cristo, per vivere il Vangelo fino in fondo
perchè era innamorato di Cristo e voleva _vestire_ la sua croce

che poi ci fossero, ci siano e ci saranno atei e agnostici che aiutano il prossimo sono convinta tanto quanto te
ma la motivazione profonda non sta nel Cristo e nella volontà di incontrarlo su cui si basa la fede cristiana

fede, appunto: non motivazione razionale

diceva un grande scrittore come Guido Morselli : Dio è come il mare, sostiene chi gli si abbandona


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, lui lo fece per seguire l'esempio di Cristo, per vivere il Vangelo fino in fondo
> perchè era innamorato di Cristo e voleva _vestire_ la sua croce
> 
> che poi ci fossero, ci siano e ci saranno atei e agnostici che aiutano il prossimo sono convinta tanto quanto te
> ...


Beh a quei tempi...
Se San Francesco lo faceva per "altri motivi" non "graditi" a santa romana chiesa...
finiva anche lui sotto scomunica...esempio...

« Or di' a fra Dolcin dunque che s'armi,
tu che forse vedrai lo sole in breve,
s'egli non vuol qui tosto seguitarmi,

sì di vivanda, che stretta di neve
non rechi la vittoria al Noarese,
ch'altrimenti acquistar non sarìa lieve. »


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ma c'è un mistero in san Francesco di cui le fonti francescana tacciono...
Allora lui partì gradasso alla guerra.
Tornò pesto.

Nessuno sa cosa fece fino a quando paffete si spogliò di tutto...

Oggi direbbero...depresso...
Oggi lo avrebbero mandato in psicoterapia intensiva...

E mi ricorda tanto un mio paesano...
Ufficiale della folgore.
Tornato dal Libano andò in crisi.
Si è fatto frate francescano
e ora vive a Gerusalemme...

Dove ehm...
La preparazione militare
lo protegge dai guai no?

Là non si scherza eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, lui lo fece per seguire l'esempio di Cristo, per vivere il Vangelo fino in fondo
> perchè era innamorato di Cristo e voleva _vestire_ la sua croce
> 
> che poi ci fossero, ci siano e ci saranno atei e agnostici che aiutano il prossimo sono convinta tanto quanto te
> ...


Si può avere volontà di incontrare il Cristo prescindendo dalla fede, secondo me. Spogliando la narrazione della sua vita da tutto ciò che è stato narrato al fine di dimostrarne l'origine divina. Se non si sente il bisogno della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, della resurrezione di Lazzaro, dei miracoli... resta il messaggio. Un messaggio che non ha una religione di appartenenza, ma trascende la piccolezza dell'uomo che ha bisogno di segni per riconoscere la grandezza assoluta, che ha bisogno di prove per riconoscere la verità che ha sotto gli occhi. Lì dove finisce la grettezza umana si può intravedere qualcosa che va oltre, io credo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si può avere volontà di incontrare il Cristo prescindendo dalla fede, secondo me. Spogliando la narrazione della sua vita da tutto ciò che è stato narrato al fine di dimostrarne l'origine divina. Se non si sente il bisogno della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, della resurrezione di Lazzaro, dei miracoli... resta il messaggio. Un messaggio che non ha una religione di appartenenza, ma trascende la piccolezza dell'uomo che ha bisogno di segni per riconoscere la grandezza assoluta, che ha bisogno di prove per riconoscere la verità che ha sotto gli occhi. Lì dove finisce la grettezza umana si può intravedere qualcosa che va oltre, io credo.


Certo. Credo che la figura di Cristo sia portatrice comunque di un messaggio universale. 
Ma se togli la natura divina a Cristo togli il fondamento della fede cristiana.

Cristo, che è di natura divina, non considerò come gelosa preda questa sua uguaglianza con Dio: fino a rendersi un nulla discese, assumendo la forma di schiavo nell'aspetto dell'ultimo uomo.
Nella carne egli volle umiliarsi, fatto in tutto obbediente al Padre, fino alla morte in croce.
Per questo Dio l'ha esaltato e gli ha dato un nome che sta sopra ogni altro nome, affinché davanti ad esso si pieghi ogni ginocchio nei cieli, in terra e negli inferi.
E così ogni lingua confessi e proclami che egli è il Signore, per la gloria di Dio Padre.
( riassunto a memoria della lettera di San Paolo ai Filippesi)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo. Credo che la figura di Cristo sia portatrice comunque di un messaggio universale.
> Ma se togli la natura divina a Cristo togli il fondamento della fede cristiana.
> 
> Cristo, che è di natura divina, non considerò come gelosa preda questa sua uguaglianza con Dio: fino a rendersi un nulla discese, assumendo la forma di schiavo nell'aspetto dell'ultimo uomo.
> ...


E vorrei aggiungere che Cristo era venuto a "spiegare" ai Giudei il senso e il contenuto di quelle scritture, e appunto per questo, loro lo hanno fatto fuori no?
Era venuto a spiegare che la sua venuta era per tutti e non solo per gli ebrei in quanto popolo eletto.
Da cui gli scandali di Cristo...

In primis lui giudeo parlava con le femmine...

E per di più con una samaritana....

Ma sulla santità dei profeti ecco cosa dice...

arco 12,1-12

"Incominciò poi a parlare loro in parabole:
Un uomo piantò una vigna, la cinse di siepe, scavò un frantoio e vi edificò una torre;
quindi l'affittò a vignaioli e partì.
A suo tempo mandò dai vignaioli un servo a ritirare i frutti della vigna.
Ma quelli lo presero, lo percossero e lo rimandarono a mani vuote.
Di nuovo egli mandò loro un altro servo.
Anche quello lo percossero al capo e lo insultarono.
Ne mandò pure un altro, ma essi lo uccisero.
Gli restava ancora il suo figlio diletto; lo mandò loro per ultimo, dicendo:
Avranno rispetto di mio figlio.
Ma quei vignaioli si dissero l'un l'altro:
Questi è l'erede; venite uccidiamolo, e l'eredità sarà nostra.
Lo presero, l'uccisero e lo gettarono fuori dalla vigna.
Che farà dunque il padrone della vigna? Verrà e sterminerà quei vignaioli e darà la vigna ad altri.
Non avete letto nella Scrittura: La pietra che scartarono i costruttori è divenuta pietra angolare; ciò è avvenuto per opera del Signore ed è mirabile agli occhi nostri?
E cercavano di arrestarlo, ma temevano la folla. Infatti avevano ben compreso che aveva detto quella parabola per loro. E, lasciatelo, se ne andarono".

eheheheehehehehehehehe....

Anche Cristo andava forte in insinuazioni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si può avere volontà di incontrare il Cristo prescindendo dalla fede, secondo me. Spogliando la narrazione della sua vita da tutto ciò che è stato narrato al fine di dimostrarne l'origine divina. Se non si sente il bisogno della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci, della resurrezione di Lazzaro, dei miracoli... resta il messaggio. Un messaggio che non ha una religione di appartenenza, ma trascende la piccolezza dell'uomo che ha bisogno di segni per riconoscere la grandezza assoluta, che ha bisogno di prove per riconoscere la verità che ha sotto gli occhi. Lì dove finisce la grettezza umana si può intravedere qualcosa che va oltre, io credo.


Segni o non segni...
Stando a questi testi...
Cristo si scontrò proprio con l'incredulità dei suoi...

Da cui disse...

*Vi assicuro che nel giorno del giudizio Sodomia sarà trattata meno duramente di quella città. *Guai a te, Corazin! Guai a te, Betsaida! perché se i miracoli avvenuti tra di voi fossero stati compiuti a Tiro e a Sidone, già da tempo si sarebbero convertiti, vestiti di sacco e seduti nella cenere. *Perciò Tiro e Sidone saranno trattate meno duramente di voi nel giudizio. *E tu, Cafarnao, sarai innalzata fino al cielo? Fino nell'abisso sarai sprofondata. *Chi ascolta voi ascolta me; chi respinge voi respinge me; e chi respinge me respinge colui che mi ha mandato. * 

«Gerusalemme, Gerusalemme, che uccidi i profeti e lapidi quelli che ti sono mandati, quante volte ho voluto raccogliere i tuoi figli, come la chioccia raccoglie i suoi pulcini sotto le ali; e voi non avete voluto!


Piaccia o non piaccia...
Cristo muore nel 33...

Piaccia o non piaccia...
Tito con le legioni V Macedonica, X Fretensis, XII Fulminata, XV Apollinaris, vexillationes della III Cyrenaica e numerosi auxilia assedia Gerusalemme elevando una circonvallazione lunga 7 chilometri con 13 fortezze. La città è espugnata e rasa al suolo (70 d.C.). Tito celebra il trionfo a Roma con il padre e gli viene eretto un arco di Trionfo (esistente ma rifatto sotto Pio VII).
Il legato Cesto Gallo con vexillationes della X Fretensis assedia per altri tre anni nella rocca di Masada l'ultimo migliaio di ribelli che infine si suicida in massa (73 d.C.). La vittoria è commemorata con l'erezione a Roma del tempio della Pace (75 d.C.), che accolgie le reliquie saccheggiate nel tempio di Salomone.
Lo storico Giuseppe Flavio descrive la rivolta nell'opera De Bellum Judaico. 

E nn c'è più stata pace laggiù...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo. Credo che la figura di Cristo sia portatrice comunque di un messaggio universale.
> Ma* se togli la natura divina a Cristo togli il fondamento della fede cristiana*.
> 
> Cristo, che è di natura divina, non considerò come gelosa preda questa sua uguaglianza con Dio: fino a rendersi un nulla discese, assumendo la forma di schiavo nell'aspetto dell'ultimo uomo.
> ...


Vero. Io non ho fede, di nessun tipo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

[video=youtube;QoU439qcZIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoU439qcZIE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

Mentre oramai tutti credono ad Halloween, il 31 ottobre è la festa della riforma per i protestanti.

e si canta Ein feste Burg!!!!

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giorno_della_Riforma

[video=youtube;Oo6nul-Ytio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo6nul-Ytio[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2013)

[video=youtube;11UUUrxNB9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11UUUrxNB9Y[/video]


----------



## Duchessa (8 Gennaio 2013)

"Ogni essere umano è parte di un tutto chiamato Universo. Egli sperimenta i suoi pensieri e i sentimenti come qualcosa di separato dal resto: una specie di illusione ottica della coscienza. Questa illusione è una specie di prigione. Il nostro compito deve essere quello di liberare noi stessi da questa prigione attraverso l'allargamento del nostro di circolo di conoscenza e comprensione, sino ad includere tutte le creature viventi e l'interezza della natura nella sua bellezza." 
A. Einstein


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> "Ogni essere umano è parte di un tutto chiamato Universo. Egli sperimenta i suoi pensieri e i sentimenti come qualcosa di separato dal resto: una specie di illusione ottica della coscienza. Questa illusione è una specie di prigione. Il nostro compito deve essere quello di liberare noi stessi da questa prigione attraverso l'allargamento del nostro di circolo di conoscenza e comprensione, sino ad includere tutte le creature viventi e l'interezza della natura nella sua bellezza."
> A. Einstein


Del resto credere senza dubbi, significa una sola cosa: fanatismo.
Ed è dura credere e sperare, per l'uomo, quando esso viene travolto dalla sventura.
Bellissimo il libro: Attesa di Dio, di Simone Weil.
Ha delle pagine incredibili quando parla dell'uomo colpito dalla sventura.

Una fede che non permette sbagli e dubbi è una fede malata. 
Una fede senza stagioni invernali non ha radici e non ha nemmeno la possibilità di avere un domani.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto credere senza dubbi, significa una sola cosa: fanatismo.
> Ed è dura credere e sperare, per l'uomo, quando esso viene travolto dalla sventura.
> Bellissimo il libro: Attesa di Dio, di Simone Weil.
> Ha delle pagine incredibili quando parla dell'uomo colpito dalla sventura.
> ...


I fanatici hanno dubbi atroci, ma non sono dubbi "loro". Cercano di risolvere i loro personalissimi dubbi con i culi degli altri, motivo per il quale danno così tanto fastidio a praticamente tutti, tranne a loro stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I fanatici hanno dubbi atroci, ma non sono dubbi "loro". Cercano di risolvere i loro personalissimi dubbi con i culi degli altri, motivo per il quale danno così tanto fastidio a praticamente tutti, tranne a loro stessi.


Beh vero può essere vista così...
Del resto viste con certi occhi
sono inconcepibili le nefandezze compiute 
solo per concetti "religiosi"...

In cui...

Dio...se esiste...

Poco c'entra...


----------

